# Servants of the Conquering Worm - A Warriors of Chaos Log



## Dave T Hobbit

As previously indicated, I was made redundant recently, so intend to build a Warriors of Chaos army.

Having painted a reasonable Thousand Sons army I am feeling Tzeentched out, so will am thinking of maybe Slaanesh/Nurgle. My initial thoughts on 500 point core force are here.

I now have the Battalion and, having seen the wondrousness of the Chaos Knight models in the plastic, have deviated from my plan to build and paint the Marauders first.

The Knights will be marked by Nurgle, so I am trying a pale horse look. As they are much the same at the moment and I have not done any conversions, I have only taken a picture of one of them:










White horses usually have dark skin, so I started with a Space Wolf Grey undercoat over black primer.

Over this I added 1:1 Space Wolf Grey/Rotting Flesh leaving pure Grey in the depressions, then pure Rotting Flesh to emphasises musculature, up through 1:2 Rotting Flesh/Skull White, with a very fine pure Skull White highlight on the extreme tendons.

The tail and fetlocks are Fortress Grey, with Space Wolf Grey painted along the hairs, and a Skull White Highlight. Overall I prefer this to dry-brushing the layers on; however it did take ages.

I am planning to do a Devlan Mud wash over the top of the flesh to draw it together.

To help with painting detail I am painting the riders in pieces on wire frames:










I am currently planing a green/brown armour with dull steel detailing.

Depending on how the light is for photography, possibly more tomorrow.


----------



## Hudson

hey man all looks cool just though i'd offer my sympathies on the redundancy mate i'm sure it suck BIG. all the best!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

A little more work on the horses:










The chain-mail and shoes are a base coat of Tin Bitz with Boltgun Metal over-brushed and a Badab Black Glaze.

I am still mulling whether to add any rust effect.










I am quite pleased with the subtle contrast between the Bleached Bone spurs and the flesh tones.

I have also done a trial piece for green armour:










The green is a 2:1 mixture of Dark Angel Green and Rotting Flesh.

I am not sure about this. I like the colour and it does not look ugly with the rest of the model; however it looks "happy", so I am considering doing another horse with a Cammo Green or Catachan Green base coat to see which I prefer.


----------



## Tossidin

This is looking really promising! Looking forward to seeing them done! :victory:

Myself I do not know what I think of the green, so try the other mix out and see which you prefer


----------



## Salio

I really like the white horses. Not something I would try on chaos warriors. But it is looking very good so far. Great job on the models. Keep it up!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Aren't those models just the best?

Off to a good start so far, I look forward to seeing how they turn out.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

*Fixed broken link*



Salio said:


> I really like the white horses. Not something I would try on chaos warriors. But it is looking very good so far.


I wanted to try something different; however the white does have two problems:

white is a bind to blend
Even using Rotting Flesh it quickly becomes a bright happy colour scheme if any other areas are bright.
Overall I am not displeased; I certainly prefer my off-white to the white horse in the WoC Army Book.




The Wraithlord said:


> Aren't those models just the best?
> 
> Off to a good start so far, I look forward to seeing how they turn out.


Arrghh.... Wraithlord watching; this feels just like the moment when the teacher stops just behind and watches you for a minute then nods and walks off.:scare:

They are rather good sculpts, although the horses' heads did not fit very well on mine.

Also, I find the belly and insides of the legs trick to paint with the base on. Possibly if I add more Knights later, I will try painting then attaching to the base.




Tossidin said:


> ...try the other mix out and see which you prefer


I have finished my Catachan Green tester:










I think it looks more ominous than the first green, so will be going with that: it is less photogenic though.

For highlighting I am torn between mixing with Rotting Flesh and mixing with Cammo Green.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

It was a busy weekend so not much achieved 

I have repainted the trial horse in darker green base; to me it looks lighter, which I suspect is down to being over light green instead of black. However, I am hoping that once I add highlights and washes it will not stand out.











On the rest I have added, a layer of Tin Bitz over the steel areas:



















As I am trying to avoid "happy", I am planning not to go brighter than Boltgun Metal, with at least one wash over the top for the weathered steel.

Where the armour is nicked, I am torn on whether to add a Boltgun Metal highlight on after the washes to make the damage look fresher.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Been busy applying for jobs, so updates got pushed a little. As the weather was not great today the quality of photographs are not great

Spent the last few days working on the Knights:




















The colour scheme is the same as the horse armour at the moment. To make getting the detail easier I am painting the shields and helmets before attaching. Depending on how the horses and knights look with highlighting and washes I am pondering making the knights slightly lighter to draw the eye to them.


As I start to loose motivation doing the same thing over and over again, I also assembled four Marauders today. 

The models do not seem to go together very tightly, so they need some green-stuffing around some of the joins to hide the seam/gap.










I do not like the look of the big horns and top-knots so I have removed them.

The great weapon on the left is the most complex. I started with a one-handed axe and glued the shaft of the left-hand axe onto the bottom. Both hands have been cut at the edge of the wrist guard and rotated to fit. I like the pose; however am still wavering back-and-forth on whether or not the shaft is too long.

The middle left is made for a flail with the chain removed then the head attached straight to the shaft.

The two on the right are both made from flail shafts with the head of the left-hand axe attached to the top.

With the 20 I have from the Battalion, I plan to build eight with Great Weapons and eight with Hand Weapons, plus Standard Bearer and Musician so that I can either make two smaller units or mix them to make a big unit.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Been a little busy recently; deciding to make up some modular movement trays did not help.:ireful2: However, progress is now progressing:biggrin:

As the knights are still separate form the horses, I am still treating them as two sub-projects; not sure if this is good or not as:

I can get in to more areas but am probably spending time highlighting and shading areas that will not be visible.

I can convince myself I am taking a rest and changing task, but have to remember to match the colours.










There is not actually a stripe under the face-horns; my camera just decided to impose a stark shadow.




















These two fill me somewhat with confidence that my white horses scheme might work.



















At the moment the bone does not have any washes or highlights; hopefully once they are on these two will look more morbid, and the bone/flesh contrast will be better.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Looking good so far Dave, keep it up. How do you plan on doing the bone areas?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The Wraithlord said:


> Looking good so far Dave, keep it up. How do you plan on doing the bone areas?


Thank you.

Usually I do bone with a Snakebite Leather shade/base and work up to make a warm bone. However, I am considering a cold distressed bone for these: the bits of dead thing I have seen lying on the surface around here lose their brown tones and start to develop a green patina

I am considering a Bleached Bone base with Devlan Mud wash, then Bleached Bone highlighting to create a colder bone. I am not sure of exact proportions to make the greenish patches yet.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Due to a gardening accident I have not been able to use my left hand very well, so a slight break from modelling; hence a hiatus.:ireful2:

Provided I do not spend too long, I can paint now, so I have progressed the bone slightly since last post.










The shading is Devlan Mud followed by slight Bleached Bone highlights then a wash in places with Gryphonne Sepia, followed by more slight Bleached Bone highlights.

Although it is warmer than I intended, I think the contrast with the horses and armour is better than the dirty cold bone I was originally planning.

Ironically, the enforced break has lead to many ideas for conversions; I might even be able to hold a knife well enough to attempt them soon.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

For several, quite tedious, reasons progress took a little longer than I anticipated 

Having forced myself to sit down and not stop until I had assailed the mould lines on all the fingers (even with several needle-files and a scalpel I still cannot find an easy way to keep the fingers but lose the flash) I am back on track now with the Marauders:

*Full Unit*










As indicated, they are mixed between great weapons and hand weapons; I have left the shields off to make painting easier.

My camera died so I do not have photographs of them as two separate units.

I am pleased with the green stuff seam filling on most of them; however some of them still look a little odd (especially the standard bearer). Once they are painted I intend to add shoulder-pads and cloaks; hopefully that will conceal any dislocated joints

*Command Group*

To make them special whilst still being part of the unit I have used heads from the Marauder Horseman sprue.

Chieftain










A subtle mutation to show the "favour" of the gods; the upper arm is the Marauder arm with knife, cut just behind the bracer, with the short tentacle from the Spawn sprue green stuffed on instead.

The axe is from the Horseman sprue.

Musician










Annoyingly the plait goes the opposite way from the hair and beards on the usual Marauder heads so I have tried to make it look as if it is flicked out by motion instead of the wind.

Standard Bearer










I have left the banner off to paint separately.

I did not feel a muscular psychopath would forgo a weapon to carry a flag, so wanted to swap the banner to his off hand. The diameter of the pole is greater than a weapon haft; I managed to save the thumb but the fingers are slightly wrong; I am planning to conceal most of the rebuild behind a shield.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey

Love what your doing so far, warriors of caos are a fvourite of mine. When i get a job (soon hopefully) im hoping to start a WoC collection again. They have the best models in my opinion. Can i ask, will you be using a shaggoth? He would look awsome in the same colour as your horse.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

GreenFaceMonkey said:


> Love what your doing so far, warriors of caos are a fvourite of mine. When i get a job (soon hopefully) im hoping to start a WoC collection again....


Thank you for the comments

If your Warriors are anything like your Nurgle daemons they will be awesome.

I am looking for work too so hopefully we will both be lucky soon.



GreenFaceMonkey said:


> ...will you be using a shaggoth? He would look awsome in the same colour as your horse.


I am considering a Shaggoth after I had painted up at more core units and a few specials. I have always seen them as dark skinned; however, using the flesh tones like the horses might indeed look good so I will come back to that later.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey

*thankyou *

Thankyou  If i ever do wariors again it will be a battalion bulked out with monsters and some chosen i think. And the shaggoth could have dark green skin on his lower half to match your armour colour? And then a brown loincloth like your saddles. Just a thought  Can not wait to see more of tis army!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

My camera is hobbling along again, so more progress reportage.

First the Marauders are under coated and based. This time formed up as separate units.

*Hand Weapon Unit*










*Great Weapon Unit*










As my camera is not whizzbang the contrast is not superb; I tried with a white background an got even less detail.

Horizontal Great Weapon










As contemplated earlier, I have shortened the shaft on the horizontal great weapon; I think it looks better now.

Unlike my W40K miniatures I have decided to try painting the bases first so i do not risk over-brushing feet.

The base coat is Calthan Brown with an over-brush of Tallarn Flesh then a dry brush of Bleached Bone.










I am considering adding static grass or flock after the models are painted; probably a scorched or dead grass effect.

However, I am not certain what - if anything - to do to the small rocks. My current thoughts are:
(i) leave them as they are;
(ii) pick them out them using the same pallet so there is a subtle contrast;
(iii) pick them out using a sandstone pallet for some contrast;
(iv) pick them out in a grey pallet for a sharp contrast.

Thoughts and alternative suggestions welcome.

.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey

I think mixing up the colouo the base might look a little miss matched, but brown grass would look ey ool prhp with small clumpsf brown flock on larger bases? Just a suggestion  Loving these guys so far!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

GreenFaceMonkey said:


> I think mixing up the colouo the base might look a little miss matched....


I tend to agree on strong contrast looking odd; however, the rocks and ground are unlikely be the same colour in real life so a slight contrast might look better.

I might try something out on one of the rear rank models when I have finished off everything else; then if it looks odd I can paint or flock over it without it being too obvious.



GreenFaceMonkey said:


> ...brown grass would look ey ool prhp with small clumpsf brown flock on larger bases....


I am planning an expedition to local modelling shops next week to look at various grass mixes; clumps on the larger bases is a good idea.

I have started on the flesh tones on the Marauders:










I did these with a Tallarn Flesh base coat, washed all over with Ogryn Flesh, then picked out the muscles with Tallarn Flesh.

Annoyingly the horizontal Great Weapon slipped whilst I was painting and managed to disassemble itself from the slight jolt and I did not notice until the glue was dry that my fix is crooked:ireful2:

This taught me two things:
(i) painting units always causes paint blindness; I reached the highlight stage without noticing a model with neither hand painted;
(ii) the guide for stopping Foundation paints clogging up your brush (wash the brush at the end of every track on the CD) was not written by a King Crimson fan.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

More progress on the Marauders.



















To add some variation but maintain the look of a coherent unit (especially if I field them all as one big block) I am using two different schemes for cloth:
Charadon Granite washed with Black
Hormagaunt Purple washed with Leviathan Purple

Fluff wise this represents some Marauders having looted expensive dye/cloth.

The leather is base-coated with Scorched Brown. Currently I am thinking of a Bestial Brown highlight.

The wooden areas will probably bee Calthan Brown to keep a distinction form the leather and coordinate the model more with the bases.

I am still pondering a good colour scheme for the fur areas.


----------



## aquatic_foible

marauders are looking really good so far sir, a solid, cohesive unit. kudos! 

perhaps light grey / white for the fur just to bring a little bit more contrast on the models...just my two cents, though... :grin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

aquatic_foible said:


> marauders are looking really good so far sir, a solid, cohesive unit. kudos!


Thank you.

Your DA are also coming together well.



aquatic_foible said:


> perhaps light grey / white for the fur just to bring a little bit more contrast on the models...just my two cents, though... :grin:


I agree a pale tone might be good to add contrast.

Having thought some more, it might keep the army coherent if I use the same fur throughout the army, so the scheme might have to work for Warhounds as well; either that, or do two different fur schemes in the unit so the inconsistencies are across units rather than between them.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

A quick update on the Marauders: wood and base coat for the metal done.










The wooden areas are Calthan Brown with a Khemri Brown highlight and Devlan Mud wash.

My aim is to make the wood look like pine (a fine northern wood).


----------



## Dakingofchaos

woah, just love those maruders, i think it's the contrast between the legs and the base that really bring out the models, good job man, any more news on those knights? i have high hopes for them


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Dakingofchaos said:


> woah, just love those maruders, i think it's the contrast between the legs and the base that really bring out the models, good job man....


Thank you.

I am hoping the basing scheme is neutral enough to do the same for other model paint schemes as well without limiting my palette too much.

On the subject of basing, GW seem to paint the edge of their bases a different colour from the rest; I am not sure if this would look better or not.



Dakingofchaos said:


> any more news on those knights? i have high hopes for them


As part of my plan to get the army on track and vaguely keep it there, I decided to revert to my original plan of getting a minimum troop selection and Hero complete before I did anything else so that I had a legal army.

8th Edition will probably be released before I finish the Marauders so I will need another unit to be legal; as I am part way through the Knights, I might finish them before I add a general.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

To add lightness to the Marauders I am experimenting with linen puttees and arm wraps.










The base colour is Deneb Stone with my old friend Devlan Mud for a wash.

I have also being experimenting with Bestial Brown up to Deneb Stone for the fur areas; however after many attempts with much fiddling of set-up, my camera will not take a clear shot of it.

If I can get a better picture of the pelts I will upload later; in the mean time careful peering might allow you to make out the slight difference between the puttee and the fur edging.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

A quick question for people who try to play with armies built of models they like.

The changes with 8th Edition have possibly rendered some of the advice upon which I was basing decisions less ideal; I have therefore sought revised advice on what might be a good list to build towards in the short term; however, the advice will not be based on the same level of replay as 7th Edition for a while so should I:

(a) completely ignore the question of what might be playable for several months and build whatever I feel like; once things have settled down I can build enough to make it a valid list even if it means leaving lots of units on the shelf until I have a huge army;

(b) ignore the question of what might be tactically better for several months and build whatever I feel like that fits a valid army list even if I am left with units that are much worse than another option I could have built without compromising aesthetics;

(c) assume that the changes in tactics required will be obvious where it really matters and build towards a list that seems reasonable tactically now?

More pretty pictures of what I have already to come when I get some to come out clearly (I swear the camera pixies are messing with me).


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

As promised, some pretty pictures.

I have finished putting linen wraps on the Marauders.










The handle of the Chieftain's axe is the first coat of Warlock Purple. I am hoping it will add more visual interest to the unit whilst still looking coherent.

Having now read the section on army content thoroughly, War-hounds still do not count as Core for minimum; this leaves me with a maximum legal army of less than 700 points without more Core.

Although I am happy with how the Marauders are going I am looking forward to doing something else for a while after I finish then up and complete the Knights, so my choices are reduced to either:
(a) not build a valid army;
(b) build Warriors with whatever I think looks best.

And speaking of Chaos Knights, a little teaser of the possible highlighting:



















To give the impression of it being better than just heavy armour I have highlighted straight with Cammo Green without blending. I am not sure if it is too stark or not.

Comments and opinion, as ever, welcome.


----------



## Rob1981

Nurgle Warriors with HW & Shield have been made quite decent under the new rules, 3+ armour save and a 6+ ward save in combat and you've got the -1 WS as well which after some careful reading of the new book can actually take an opponents WS down to zero if they fail a fear test (WS 1 from failing fear and an extra -1 from Nurgle)- works great against Skaven.

Loving the scheme on the knights, I know how much of a pain it is to paint loads of marauders!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Rob1981 said:


> ...Warriors with HW & Shield have been made quite decent under the new rules, 3+ armour save and a 6+ ward save in combat....


Indeed; and they do not look too silly either.



Rob1981 said:


> ...you've got the -1 WS as well which after some careful reading of the new book can actually take an opponents WS down to zero if they fail a fear test (WS 1 from failing fear and an extra -1 from Nurgle)- works great against Skaven.


I see where you are going; not sure whether or not it would actually work. One for the rule forum I think.



Rob1981 said:


> Loving the scheme on the knights....


Thank you



Rob1981 said:


> I know how much of a pain it is to paint loads of marauders!


I am just getting mildly bored of them at the moment; I will probably be looking forward to it be the time I get round to bulking the units up.


----------



## NagashKhemmler

I really like your steeds/marauders, I'm not the biggest fan of nurgle in general, however I love what you've done there, especially the marauders. You've come up with a scheme which seems to be quick, but still nice and effective, I'd give rep but it won't let me


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

NagashKhemmler said:


> I really like your steeds/marauders, I'm not the biggest fan of nurgle in general, however I love what you've done there, especially the marauders.... I'd give rep but it won't let me


Thank you.



NagashKhemmler said:


> You've come up with a scheme which seems to be quick, but still nice and effective....


In theory it is quick; I could theoretically paint the units up in a few days of effort. In practice it takes ages (as you can see by the progress of the log) for me to get anywhere, as there are too many things I think I should be doing.

You on the other hand seem to be able to design and paint very fast for such as good result.


----------



## edd_thereaper

quite amazing painting so far, I really like your knight, and the marauderers are very nicely done

keep up the good work

cheers

edd


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

edd_thereaper said:


> quite amazing painting so far, I really like your knight, and the marauderers are very nicely done
> 
> keep up the good work


Thank you. 

This project was designed to be primarily aesthetic rather than playing so I am trying to push the envelope.

More praise is always good, as it counteracts me seeing all the things that did not go as well as I hoped, and motivates me not to slip back into my old habits.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I am not really all that big on WHFB so I don't pay much attention to what is going on with it. I do like the way you have painted the horses, very impressive. The group of Marauders looks very good as well. Someday I hope to get to that level of painting. Good luck and keep plugging away.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Talthewicked said:


> I am not really all that big on WHFB so I don't pay much attention to what is going on with it.


I am then doubly honoured you have visited my log.



Talthewicked said:


> I do like the way you have painted the horses, very impressive.The group of Marauders looks very good as well.


Thank you.

As this is my first attempt at models with lots of natural coloured flesh and hair I am quite pleased at how well they went.



Talthewicked said:


> Good luck and keep plugging away.


I discovered earlier today that I did not do the collars all the marauders are wearing when I did the rest of the metal, so I have been having "fun" painting them with my smallest brush (hence why I have been looking at my log so often today:wink.

As I am now (literally) losing perspective I will probably force myself to take a break.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Having looked them over several times I think I have finished the Marauders (I have the seem problem seeing missed details as I do with that last mould line). I have not varnished them yet, in case any of you eagle eyed people spot areas I have missed.



















I was aiming for Norscan, so the hair is actually more auburn in real life; so, either my camera (no-one sees orange) or monitor (you can see ginger) is out of calibration.

And some individual shots of the command models:



















Just because your drumstick looks like a Mace does not mean you do not need another weapon as well.











So I can use them as unmarked Marauders, I decided to use a simple Chaos Star rather than a more complex design.

The rope is Desert Yellow washed with Gryphonne Sepia; the bone is the same technique as the Knights.



















Chieftain Olfa Jofhond himself.

To keep this mostly painting and modelling I have started a separate fluff thread.

I have also painted the bases for the Knights (a task to which I was not looking forward), so hopefully I can progress those in the next few days.


----------



## Doombreed

Your WoC are turning out great. The Warhorse looks amazing and the Marauders are top notch. Great idea on cutting the horns and pigtails off, they do look a little out-dated with them.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Doombreed said:


> Your WoC are turning out great.


Thank you.

Now I just need to speed up a little; otherwise 9th Edition will arrive before I get a sizeable force :grin:



Doombreed said:


> ...Marauders are top notch. Great idea on cutting the horns and pigtails off, they do look a little out-dated with them.


It seemed a good idea once it was done; although I was cursing myself trying to do it as the horns are quite chunky and the heads are small so removing them without risking my fingers (or, more importantly, the rest of the head) was slightly frustrating.

Generally horns are amongst my least favourite part of any GW model. The bone effect horns are usually reasonable; however when they do get the texture right they tend to overdo them: why do Chaos Terminators have so many horns? Why are some horns thicker than the models neck?


----------



## Doombreed

Yea, come to think of it I have a triangle shaped scar on on my left index finger doing something similar. Not to sure about the CTermies, I suppose GW was going for an African wildlife theme. Your guess is as good as mine, anyway have some rep. I'll deffinetly be watching this blog.


----------



## ItsPug

Nicely painted models, love the flesh tones. 

As to the chaos-horns thing I doubt if anybody knows.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

ItsPug said:


> Nicely painted models, love the flesh tones.


Thank you.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thank you again to everyone who has commented; it is really helping motivate me to do some every day.

I am most of the way through the Knights now; the shields and pauldrons will hopefully be done by next week.










My plan was for the Command group to have horns and normal Knights to not; overall I think I prefer the smooth helms, although the champion's hat is swish.

I am aiming for usable as Nurgle or unmarked, so they are not hugely Svartmetalled: however, now they are assembled I have noticed some similarity to Dark Angels; anyone have an opinion on whether they need more dirt?

Still not sure what to do next: I am torn between Slaanesh Character on Steed or Nurgle Sorcerer on foot.


----------



## ownzu

id do light weathering on them if ur wanting unmarked, why not do a nurgle sorceror on steed??


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

ownzu said:


> id do light weathering on them if ur wanting unmarked....


That was my thought too.



ownzu said:


> ...why not do a nurgle sorceror on steed??


I will probably add a mounted Nurgle character at some point; however, to help maintain motivation, I am trying to swap between various types of model. so I want to do something that is not murky green armour.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I intended to finish the Knights last week; however I have been staring at the Banner trying to decide what - if any - iconography to paint on it.

Currently it is flayed skin coloured.










I started with a Tallarn Flesh base coat and layered on Elf Flash then highlighted the extremes with Rotting Flesh. Then I toned it down with random stippling of Thraka Green, Leviathan Purple, and finished with a liberal splash of Devlan Mud in the creases.

Currently I am vaguely inclined toward making the Knights definitely Nurgle inclined; maybe a sloppy triple circle of Nurgle.

I have added the shields to the remaining Knights as well ;however, my camera died just after the above shot, so photographs will have to wait.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Managed to get some photographs of my Knights taken during a brief period of tolerable light. If I have time and inclination I might retake some when it is sunnier.


Champion



















Musician




















Knights






























Whole Unit
They are not actually out of focus; the Mark of Nurgle just blurs them :grin:











Apart from iconography on the banner I think they are finished... pause for someone to point out a large and obvious thing I missed.

I have been slowly assembling my Slaanesh Steed; however the flash is being awkward, so slow progress.


----------



## Svartmetall

Nice! Have some rep for filling the world with more Nurgle


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Once more events conspired to keep me from progressing.

I started work on the Steed a few weeks ago and everything was fine until I had finished pinning when I discovered my greenstuff had gone a little wonky.

No problem I thought: whilst waiting to have time to fill that gap P) in my supplies I would assemble some Warriors. Unfortunately, either because they do not fit together easily or because I got a bad moulding, they ended up with gaps across both shoulders :angry:

however, I have managed to do some greenstuffing now so hopefully can get my momentum back.

As a brief taster, a Warrior:










As well as covering the gaps over the shoulders I have tried to build the fur up over the upraised arm; for some reason the generic model has the fur tucked inside the shoulder pad. As my first attempt at extending existing fur I am not displeased.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Those knights look great from what I can make out. As a suggestion, try taking your pics in front of a white background like a blank piece of paper as it will make the models stand out more and show off the detail better.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The Wraithlord said:


> Those knights look great from what I can make out.


Thank you.



The Wraithlord said:


> As a suggestion, try taking your pics in front of a white background like a blank piece of paper as it will make the models stand out more and show off the detail better.


The most common piece of advice I received when I was using a white background was to change to a black background so that the camera focused on the model instead of the background; I might have to experiment again to see which works better.

I think the bigger obstacles might be that:
(i) I live in a basement so have no natural light unless I go outside.
(ii) My camera has a 19" macro.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Totally digging those knights. They look all dark and gruesome. Good work.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Talthewicked said:


> They look all dark and gruesome. Good work.


Thank you.

Due to bad weather, I have been unable to take any photographs of my further progress; hopefully I can update properly soon.


----------



## CLT40k

Knights look really good... +rep


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Due to receiving a challenge (which I am forced by the rules to accept:wink, I have been devoting my time to painting and strategy, so I have not been able to post progress; however, I have now almost finished the Warriors so photography ensues:










I wanted the unit to look as if it had been devoted to Nurgle for a while.

The paint scheme is very similar to the Knights; however, I left out the Thraka Green washes.










I also spattered the metal areas with watered down Fiery Orange to simulate a more rust look.


*Champion*










The weapon is a great mace with a Skaven Brazier attached.










The cloak is a less layered version of the Knight's banner. Depending on how I feel after watching them advance across the bodies of fallen foes I might go back and add more dirt and decay.


*Standard Bearer*



















I already had an idea for the Champion; however, the out of the box champion is a good pose so I decided to use it for the Standard Bearer.

As with my Marauder Standard I have transferred the Standard to his left hand. I am quite pleased with the freehand icon.


*Musician*










The horn form the box looks a little unimposing to me, particularly compared to the musician from the other units in the range.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Looking very good. The work on the Standard is great. Colour me impressed.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Mainly to prove to myself I am going to make progress, a brief update showing my unit of Marauder Horsemen:










Sadly my camera has gone even wonkier so this is the only bearable picture I have. The colour scheme is the same purple, brown and granite as the Marauders.

In common with most of the other units, the standard-bearer is converted to let him carry a weapon; this time I used the crossed poles from the Empire Flagellant set to make a back banner.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey

Looking really cool yet again  Glad you made this post, was worried you had given up! Look forward to seeing more when your ready.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

GreenFaceMonkey said:


> Looking really cool yet again


Thank you.



GreenFaceMonkey said:


> Glad you made this post, was worried you had given up! Look forward to seeing more when your ready.


For a few days prior to my last battle I spent all my free time trying to get all my models completely painted, so I decided to take a few days off; unfortunately I broke my momentum and turn into weeks.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I think they look great, and I really understand the days off turning into weeks.:wink: Sometimes you need to walk away from it for a little bit, otherwise you will get burned out on it and no longer enjoy it, as you should. Keep up the good work and remember, as I tell my wife when she harps on me about smoking " Nobody likes a quitter. ":laugh:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

OIIIIIIO said:


> I think they look great, and I really understand the days off turning into weeks.:wink: Sometimes you need to walk away from it for a little bit, otherwise you will get burned out on it and no longer enjoy it, as you should.


First: Thank you for you continuing support.

Second: You changed your name! That confused me for a good few minutes.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Yeah ... I find this more fitting as all I have now are jeeps and a Harley.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

It has been grey or raining for ages here with on sign of improving, so I am experimenting with an improvised diffuser for indoor photography. I think I need practice; hopefully you can get the idea anyway.

I have been working on the base for a Warshrine using the rather pleasing Screaming Bell kit:










As well as chiselling off all the Skaven icons (ironically some of them appear to be almost identical to pre-Christian Indo-Germanic iconography), I have removed all the spikes and warpstone thuribles.

My overall vision is of a shrine built from the remains of a demolished chapel so I have kept the little bells and intend to add some converted Flagellants to represent monks who have accepted the primacy of the True Gods.

I am not certain of all the exact detailing as I am yet to finally decide on a Mark; unless one seems totally obvious I might leave off any overt allegiance.


----------



## Svartmetall

Like me you've realised the Bell's basic chassis would be a great Chaos artifact; I'm actually considering it for Ku'Gath's palanquin/mobile laboratory thingy. I'd say go Undivided unless you have an overbearing need to use a certain icon, and for the icon itself I'd suggest something like making a big Chaos star out of plasticard, GSing it up to give a carved-from-stone look, rather like the one on the FW Chaos Titans...








...and then pinning it to the two big support pylons, with chains wrapped around the areas where the icon and the stonework meet. 

If you want to be _really_ anal about detail, how about making the planking look like it's made out of smashed-up wooden pews? And have the font stuck on the back, with the head of the chapel's chief priest - who refused to convert - sat in it, blood instead of water filling the font and oozing down the pedestal. And a couple of tonsured heads hanging by chains from each stone pylon to represent other monks who wouldn't convert either...


----------



## Sparros

Svartmetall said:


> If you want to be _really_ anal about detail, how about making the planking look like it's made out of smashed-up wooden pews? And have the font stuck on the back, with the head of the chapel's chief priest - who refused to convert - sat in it, blood instead of water filling the font and oozing down the pedestal. And a couple of tonsured heads hanging by chains from each stone pylon to represent other monks who wouldn't convert either...


:shok:

Should...should we be feeling scared right now? Because I am


----------



## Viscount Vash

Desecrate a chapel , shove it on wheels, I love the idea Svart in particular the pews and font bit.

This is a class thread Dave T.,
I have started sniffing around WHFB Plogs to see what sort of thing goes on in them and what standard is good. 
I'm gonna have to raise my game when I do my Ogres for the Painting challenge humakt is running. 

The green tinged white horses are my favorite bit so far but its all of a very good quality.

Looking forward to seeing more of your army.

Have some reppage.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Svartmetall said:


> Like me you've realised the Bell's basic chassis would be a great Chaos artifact; I'm actually considering it for Ku'Gath's palanquin/mobile laboratory thingy.


I think it is my favourite kit at the moment. Every time i look at the sprues I think "What if...?"



Svartmetall said:


> I'd say go Undivided unless you have an overbearing need to use a certain icon,


It is more the rust levels: Slaanesh would be quite clean and tidy (possibly a little verdigris) whereas Nurgle would be visibly rusting and scruffy.



Svartmetall said:


> If you want to be _really_ anal about detail, how about making the planking look like it's made out of smashed-up wooden pews? And have the font stuck on the back, with the head of the chapel's chief priest - who refused to convert - sat in it, blood instead of water filling the font and oozing down the pedestal. And a couple of tonsured heads hanging by chains from each stone pylon to represent other monks who wouldn't convert either...


Hmmm... balsa wood might be easiest to do small wood textured rood-work.

Not sure about the bloody font; it would be too easy to end up looking Khorny :wink: Trophy Heads however is great idea.

I have an old chapel from the 3rd(?) Edition 40K box-set that I might add in to increase the bits of stone look.



Viscount Vash said:


> Desecrate a chapel , shove it on wheels....
> 
> This is a class thread Dave T....
> 
> ...The green tinged white horses are my favorite bit so far but its all of a very good quality.


Thank you.

I am slowly moving toward being able to do my crazy ideas justice.



Viscount Vash said:


> I'm gonna have to raise my game when I do my Ogres for the Painting challenge humakt is running.


That is one of the reasons I decided to enter; trying to match other people's work stops me from deciding things are good enough.


----------



## aquatic_foible

shrine looks very promising so far, sir. looking forward to watching it come together. 

now i'm off to plan some conversions of my own! i've been so 'nilla since my return to the hobby - but all the converting goodness shown on heresy has left me itching to get back into the game...


----------



## Midge913

Wonderful thread Dave! I love what you have done with your army so far especially the idea to do a small conversion to allow the banner bearers to carry a weapon. Looking forward to the progress on your warshrine! :good: + rep


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> Wonderful thread Dave! I love what you have done with your army so far especially the idea to do a small conversion to allow the banner bearers to carry a weapon. Looking forward to the progress on your warshrine! :good: + rep


Thank you.

I find the explanation for standard bearers in the BRB plausible for most armies; however, it seemed less violent than it could have been.

I am currently slogging my way through base-coating all the wooden struts; even dismantled into sub-assemblies it is a pain.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The main body of the War Shrine is mostly finished. The decorators are coming tomorrow to fix the water damage to my ceiling so I dashed off some photos quickly before packing away everything for safety; they seem to have come out quite clearly compare to some of my attempts to carefully take reasonable shots so I am trying to remember what I did.










The wood and the rope are the same as the Marauders and Chaos Warriors. The stone is a black base coat with a heavy overbrush of Charadon Granite and a drybrush of Codex Grey.

As it was built form the ruins of a chapel I am aiming for an iron nails and struts look rather than the steel armour and weapons of the Marauders and Warriors, so the metal areas are black with a light Charadon Granite edge highlight.

Interestingly Vanir, the only person to see it without knowing what it is, assumed it was a Hellcannon. I suppose it might be the trebuchet frame profile of the half arches; once the floors and trimmings are on I am hoping it will look less like a catapult.

I have a large plank of balsa-wood, so once the decorators have gone I am planning to trial some ecclesiastical panelling and such to make it look even more like a desecrate chapel and less like a Screaming Bell.


----------



## Midge913

Looking good Dave. The wood and stone are very nice. My only qualm is that the rope looks a little to 'clean'. Are you planning on weathering the rope at all? Maybe a devlan wash and a light thraka green wash would give the fibers that older weathered feel. That being said you are making good progress on it. Can't wait to see it finished. :good:


----------



## OIIIIIIO

WOW. The wood and wrought iron looks great. The rope is looking very good in my opinion. Your drybrushing is so much better than what I can do. Keep it up and I am liking what ya got going on. Not sure but thought I would ask ... what are your plans for the bells?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> Looking good Dave.





OIIIIIIO said:


> WOW. The wood and wrought iron looks great. The rope is looking very good in my opinion.... Keep it up and I am liking what ya got going on.


Thank you both for your continued support.



Midge913 said:


> My only qualm is that the rope looks a little to 'clean'. Are you planning on weathering the rope at all? Maybe a devlan wash and a light thraka green wash would give the fibers that older weathered feel.


A reasonable comment. I am slightly undecided about the cleanness of both the rope and the wood. I am planning to revisit the tone balance once I have finished everything; however I do not want it to be too scruffy as it is going to be generic rather than Nurgle specific.

All I need to do now is get it finished in time to build the first item for the 2011 Army Challenge.

The rope already has a Devlan Mud wash on it; adding patches of other washes to remove the uniformity is a good thought .



OIIIIIIO said:


> Your drybrushing is so much better than what I can do.


I use a chopped down old GW Standard so I have a small but splayed profile to the brush to aid in control.

I also try to always drybrush each colour twice; if I know I am coming back to an area anyway I am less tempted to use a heavy hand.



OIIIIIIO said:


> ...what are your plans for the bells?


I was thinking of a dull brass with some verdigris, so it stands out from the wood without clashing too much.


----------



## CLT40k

Looks great! + Rep


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

After much test work with balsa wood I have finished the altar for the back of the shrine and most of the fallen monk using it. Sadly I have not quite perfected a lighting set up for indoor photography.










I am envisioning a dissonant clang for every soul sent to the Dark Gods.

I am currently planing a lectern for the front with another fallen monk preaching and a small number of trophy piles/spikes.


----------



## Midge913

Looks great! Love the altar, very menacing. Could we get a closer shot of the monk?


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I am liking it. It looks very good. +rep


----------



## aquatic_foible

Glad you're taking your time on this one, sir. Looks like it will be well worth the effort. Keep it up!

Have you considered, by the way, picking up one of those GW gothic bits packs - all the skulls and drippy candles would make for some pimp detailing on the altar...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> Looks great! Love the altar, very menacing. Could we get a closer shot of the monk?


Thank you.

I had not actually glued the monk in yet so I could attach his head more easily, so I tried a quick shot:












OIIIIIIO said:


> I am liking it. It looks very good. +rep


Thank you.



aquatic_foible said:


> Glad you're taking your time on this one, sir. Looks like it will be well worth the effort.


I am probably nearly out of time if I want to have something ready for the Army Challenge, so I am trying not to rush the last of it.



aquatic_foible said:


> Have you considered, by the way, picking up one of those GW gothic bits packs - all the skulls and drippy candles would make for some pimp detailing on the altar...


I did consider it; however the candles look like they are in strips as long as the altar so I thought they would drown out everything else. I might pick up one of the packs anyway next time I order some bits so I might come back and add some later if they do not look as large as I thought.

I am still wondering whether to have the Shrine pulled/pushed by something so I might not get it totally finished before i start on the Challenge anyway as I cannot base it until I know how long and wide the whole thing is.


----------



## Midge913

Love the way that the monk turned out! The whole thing is just fantastic. I might be stealing a few ideas here when I go to make my own warshrines. Great stuff! +rep.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> Love the way that the monk turned out! The whole thing is just fantastic. I might be stealing a few ideas here when I go to make my own warshrines. Great stuff! +rep.


The robes look even better (shadows and everything:wink when not blurred to heck by my sub par photography.

Help yourself to the ideas.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I have almost finished the Warshrine; however, to make sure I hit the Army Challenge running, I have put it aside to prepare my entry fro January.

Given his successes in battle I thought I would start off the Challenge with a model for my Sorcerer Skogu:










Completing him will also allow me to return the current stand-in to the Chaos Knight unit giving me access to a larger pool for games.

Hopefully the desire to complete the Challenge will help me better my three months per unit average without sacrificing quality.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

My image folders were getting cluttered so I have just sorted them ito a more logical heriarchy and fixed all the links.

Following a very helpful ink on image manipulation from stuff I have also replaced some of them with better versions where the light balance was fixable.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Making some nice progress here Dave.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The Wraithlord said:


> Making some nice progress here Dave.


Thank you.

I have been experimenting with indoor photography: I might have solved the dark and blurry issue but now seem to be getting harshness; any progress is good though 











It is possibly al tittle hard to see with the harsh light: the barding is blended up from 1:1 black:Catachan Green though straight Catachan and then feathered with 1;1 Catachan:Rotting Flesh, with an edge highlight of pure Rotting Flesh.

The Sorcerer has the same with an intermediate layer blended 1:! Desert Yellow.

The horseflesh is the same grey>Rotting Flesh>white blending as my Knights; it currently lacks the final white highlight which I intend to use to cover any slight slips when painting the barding &c.

The book on the base is a Sigmarite book from the Flagellant kit.

Overall I am easily on target to get this finished by the end of the month.


----------



## Midge913

I really like the fetlocks on the horse. They contrast very nicely with the armor. The rust affect is nice on the metal. However the barding looks pretty flat in that photo. You described the progression of the layering so I am sure that it looks different IRL, but it is pretty hard to see in the photo. 

You can see more of the blending on the riders armor, and that looks well done, so if the barding is similar than no complaints here. Good work as always!

Interested in how things are progressing with your warshrine?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> I really like the fetlocks on the horse. They contrast very nicely with the armor. The rust affect is nice on the metal.... Good work as always!


Thank you.




Midge913 said:


> However the barding looks pretty flat in that photo. You described the progression of the layering so I am sure that it looks different IRL, but it is pretty hard to see in the photo. You can see more of the blending on the riders armor, and that looks well done, so if the barding is similar than no complaints here.


It is all the photograph; as the barding is less layered than the Sorcerer's armour it looks actually less like one colour in the (rotting) flesh than the rider.




Midge913 said:


> Interested in how things are progressing with your warshrine?


My Warhammer list is currently:

(1) finish the Sorcerer by the end of the month;

(2) assemble enough models for February's entry in the Army Challenge;

(3) assemble and paint the front of the Warshrine;

(4) assemble additional models to bulk up unit for February's entry.

So - unless I receive a challenge to battle or something goes horribly wrong - the Warshrine should be back on my work mat in slightly over a week.


----------



## Midge913

Very cool! Every time I look at your Warshrine the cogs start turning as I think of how I am going to put my own together..... eventually


----------



## CLT40k

Love the update on the shrine... Nice looking monk... I'm really looking forward to seeing the finished result.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> Very cool! Every time I look at your Warshrine the cogs start turning as I think of how I am going to put my own together..... eventually





CLT40k said:


> Love the update on the shrine... Nice looking monk... I'm really looking forward to seeing the finished result.


We are most pleased that our idea for a shrine brings happiness and inspiration to others :wink:.

This pleasure will tide us through the fact my Sorcerer's base just fell off and the realisation that his pauldrons are still on the sprue:ireful2:.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Finished the Sorcerer; sadly my camera batteries died so I do not have photos from several sides:










I am quite pleased with the spill of guts.

The armour is the same as previously described with patches of Leviathan Purple and Baal Red to murk the surface.

To tie the model to my Chaos Warriors the ribbons are Tausept Ochre with a feathering of 1:3 Ochre Desert Yellow and Desert Yellow edge highlights.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I have finished assembling another 10 Marauders for the Army Challenge:










If I have time I plan to make unit fillers to turn the 16 Marauders GW put in the box-set Vanir bought me into 20 base equivalents.

I have also almost finished the lectern for the Warshrine:










The cover of the book is actually Hormagaunt Purple; however my camera seems to have darkened it out.

All it needs now is the pages turning into dirty manuscript, and gold for the corners and chains.

I was going to post the preacher as well; however his head dropped off and despite a fingertip search of a 2m radius of my desk neither my wife nor I can locate it :angry::ireful2:.


----------



## Midge913

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I was going to post the preacher as well; however his head dropped off and despite a fingertip search of a 2m radius of my desk neither my wife nor I can locate it :angry::ireful2:.


I hate it when that happens! Good luck in your search.

I never commented on the mounted sorcer so let me start by saying that I like the way he turned out. Even though it is sorta hard to tell from the photos I want to say kudos for achieving a good contrast between the bone head covering for the horse and its actual flesh color. It pretty striking really. Good work mate.

Love the maurader models so I am looking forward to seeing them painted up. Are you going with something similar to your last unit as far as color scheme? Or are you going to mix it up by dedicating this batch to a particular god? 

The lectern is looking good and I am glad that you are still plugging away at that warshrine. Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> I never commented on the mounted sorcer so let me start by saying that I like the way he turned out. Even though it is sorta hard to tell from the photos I want to say kudos for achieving a good contrast between the bone head covering for the horse and its actual flesh color. It pretty striking really. Good work mate.


Thank you. In the flesh it is the same contrast as the champion in the Knights unit.



Midge913 said:


> Are you going with something similar to your last unit as far as color scheme? Or are you going to mix it up by dedicating this batch to a particular god?


I am planning the same scheme; then I can field them with the existing Marauders to make a larger unit.



Midge913 said:


> The lectern is looking good and I am glad that you are still plugging away at that warshrine.


Almost there.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I have finished my second Army Challenge unit:










The scheme is the same as my previous Marauders, so they will allow me to field a larger Great Weapon unit without mixing weapons.










to make the Champion stand out without losing the ability to have him be a rank-and-file trooper I made his weapon out of a Warrior Warhammer instead of a flail.










As usual my banner bearer also has a weapon.

To add some variety I carefully removed one of the trophy skulls with a sharp knife.

I have also built a 50mm group to act as a unit filler:


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Nice work on the unit. The champion's helmet in the pics looks like its brass, and that I like very much. The skull tied on the standard looks great too, the shading on the actual skull is superb imo. Good stuff there Dave, you are going to have a great looking army when you are finished.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

OIIIIIIO said:


> Good stuff there Dave, you are going to have a great looking army when you are finished.


Thank you again for your support.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

This month's entry in the Army Challenge is a Hellcannon:










Assuming that is I can fix all of the warping well enough that it fits together withuot looking squiffy.

And assuming I can remove enough of the heavy mould lines and flash to make it worth a decent paint job.

Dratted ancient mould: I started tinkering in January and it is still not ready to glue.


----------



## Midge913

I somehow missed the update with the completed marauder unit..... They are looking great man! The champion definitely stands out better with the larger weapon, and I really like how the gold on the helmet makes him pop out of the crowd. 

The filler unit is what really took my attention thought. Use of the empire flaggellants as prisoners is an inspired idea and they will definitely look cool in the middle of a unit. Keep up the good work man! Good stuff all around. 

As to the hellcannon. I love that model..... good luck with it. It is pain in the ass. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> I somehow missed the update with the completed marauder unit.....


Maybe if you focused..... ooooh shiny new game......:gamer2:




Midge913 said:


> They are looking great man! The champion definitely stands out better with the larger weapon, and I really like how the gold on the helmet makes him pop out of the crowd.


Thank You



Midge913 said:


> The filler unit is what really took my attention thought. Use of the empire flaggellants as prisoners is an inspired idea and they will definitely look cool in the middle of a unit.


The do not think I like the look of Flaggellants as a unit; however they make excellent bits.



Midge913 said:


> As to the hellcannon. I love that model..... good luck with it. It is pain in the ass. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


How beautiful I paint it will probably depend on how many fingers I have left after I finish putting it together.

I have been expecting life to layeth smack since I started the Challenge; if anything is going to fill my day with other tasks it is a Hellcannon.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Still trying to get the barrel to fit snugly enough that I can fill the gaps; it is not touching at both ends and in the middle but 2mm apart in the rear third:ireful2:.

I was going to do some painting whilst I built it to mix it up; however, it is winding me up so much I cannot face any Warhammer for hours.


----------



## Midge913

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Still trying to get the barrel to fit snugly enough that I can fill the gaps; it is not touching at both ends and in the middle but 2" apart in the rear third:ireful2:.
> 
> I was going to do some painting whilst I built it to mix it up; however, it is winding me up so much I cannot face any Warhammer for hours.


Yikes! It may actually be a casting error. I would see if GW would send you a new one.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> Yikes! It may actually be a casting error. I would see if GW would send you a new one.


I have been filing and hammering at it for weeks so I suspect it is a little late for that.

Even if they did, from what I can see form internet discussions no-one who has bought one in the last few years has been able to fit the barrel without significant work, so I think all the casting are shonky.

*EDIT* I meant to write 2 millimetres not 2 inches so it is not as bad as it sounded.


----------



## Kreuger

2mm is still a deviation. 

I have my own hellcannon I started scratch building years ago, and that's been just as doomed. I feel for ya'.

Where does he gap show up? Is it the sort of thing that some greenstuff+new sculptural detail would cover, or is it more . . . fundamental?

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Kreuger said:


> Where does he gap show up? Is it the sort of thing that some greenstuff+new sculptural detail would cover, or is it more . . . fundamental?


The barrel itself is fine; the issue is with the firebox and bellows at the back. The base of the actual barrel butts together at top and bottom and the opening at the far back touches top and bottom; between those two points (just where most of the complex lungs and pipes exist) the inside edges of the firebox are bowed apart like a couple of brackets ().










Having studied the detailed pictures of a Hellcannon assembled by GW themselves, they have a - slightly smaller - gap at the back that they have not even tried to fill so I do not feel terrible about mine ending up looking less than perfect.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Victory is mine! Victory is mine! Great day in the morning, people. Victory is mine!

Having glued and green-stuffed for two days I primed the barrel yesterday and the large gaps are only just noticable if you know they are there. Given the model is steampunk chic, by the time I have distressed the metalwork they might not be detectable at all.


----------



## Midge913

Congrats dude!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Not only is there progress, it is actually progress that deigned to be photographed.:victory:

To break up the large areas of metal I am using several different types of copper/brass/bronze with some ageing to make it look magical yet corrupt.










The main part of the side panel is Tin Bitz, stippled with Scaly Green then with Hawk Turquoise to represent verdigris, then highlighted with Tin Bitz and Dwarf Bronze.

The Elevating Rack is Dwarf Bronze with a Badab Black Wash then a higlight of Dwarf Bronze.

I am still considering whether or not to increase or decrease the contrast between the two by either (i) adding some verdigris to the brass or (ii) highlighting the brass up further. Suggestions welcome.










The flesh on the main wheel is Liche Purple highlighted with Hormagaunt Purple. I wanted a contrast to the metal without being glaring.

I am reworking the barrel as the glowing faces I attempted turned out to look garish against the metal; hopefully that will not throw me too far behind schedule.


----------



## Midge913

I would vote for the verdigris. 

The piece itself is dark and malevolent, so I wouldn't go to high up in the color spectrum. The greenish colors of verdigris would provide a nice contrast without changing the overall brightness of the piece.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Nice work Dave ... I really am liking those cogs, nice otherworldly feel to it. I am curious though... how much longer before before we get to see this thing completed. I want completed models all shiny and sparkley. Am also curious are you going to do the flames on the box in a bluish purple?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thank you both for your continued support.



Midge913 said:


> I would vote for the verdigris.
> 
> The piece itself is dark and malevolent, so I wouldn't go to high up in the color spectrum. The greenish colors of verdigris would provide a nice contrast without changing the overall brightness of the piece.


Good thought.

Putting verdigris over the slightly brighter areas should still make it look like pieces rather than one big lump.



OIIIIIIO said:


> I am curious though... how much longer before before we get to see this thing completed. I want completed models all shiny and sparkley.


The rest of the metal should be done by lunchtime tomorrow.

So, if I can get the organic piping on the back right tomorrow afternoon, it should all be ready to assemble by the end of the week.



OIIIIIIO said:


> Am also curious are you going to do the flames on the box in a bluish purple?


I am currently planning on using Liche Purple and Warlock Purple, and possibly mixing in Tentacle Pink to lighten the highlights without bleaching them out.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Oooh I like the way the metal is going on those bitz Dave. I would however suggest that you don't go too wild with the verdigris when you continue on as it could detract from the model. I am of the mind that less is more when it comes to 'atmosphere effects' like rust and such.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The Wraithlord said:


> Oooh I like the way the metal is going on those bitz Dave. I would however suggest that you don't go too wild with the verdigris when you continue on as it could detract from the model. I am of the mind that less is more when it comes to 'atmosphere effects' like rust and such.


Thank you; as your WoC sucked me in to this project, your thoughts are always welcome.

I am hoping to keep the contrast between areas so the rest will have less antiquing.


----------



## Kreuger

Those photos are tantalizing. I look forward to the finished model assembled in all its glory.

*Attempting to wait patiently for the finished Hellcannon*

*not working very well*

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Glad you like it Kreuger.



OIIIIIIO said:


> ...how much longer before before we get to see this thing completed. I want completed models all shiny and sparkley.





Kreuger said:


> *Attempting to wait patiently for the finished Hellcannon*
> 
> *not working very well*


As you are all so desprete to see progress, here is another picture of the same side with the verdigris finished on the brass.










As previously considered, I only applied the verdigris mix to some areas. I have also used a very light Burnished Gold highlight to keep with the slightly brighter palette without making it too bright.

Whilst I am tantalising people I decided to take advantage of my camera being half way usable this week and take a bearable shot of the completed lectern:










I was aiming for an illuminated manuscript look, so the capital and diagram are Red Gore with Chaos Black script. If you peer very closely you can make out enough detail to summon a consistent rules decision from GW.

Now to do some practice pieces for flame.


----------



## CLT40k

finish it up already! I'm really looking forward to seeing the completed piece.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Very nice, not too much yet still gets the point across. That will turn out quite nicely on the finished product.


----------



## Kreuger

Looking good man! The verdigris and burnished gold are working.

Cheers


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I ended up a little behind schedule over the weekend. However, I have the bulk assembled now, and am back on track to complete the last little bits by the end of the month. So as few progress shots of the Hellcannon in the lump.

Overall I am reasonably pleased with the differing levels of verdigris and metals. The bellows and pipes are Rotting Flesh spotted with Thraka Green and Leviathan Purple; the photograph has unfortunately bleached them out a little.











From the front you can still see slight slants where I did not quite get the distorted pieces perfectly straight.

I am reasonably inclined toward leaving the giant skull off the front as it looks baroque enough to me











After some consideration I decided to stick with the pinkish purple flames although I did not go down below 50/50 Liche Purple/Warlock Purple in the end to keep the brightness.










I have also almost finished the Dwarves. I have kept Hormagaunt Purple and Scorched Brown so they share the theme with the other units; however, I am using Desert Yellow for cloth areas to simulate canvas.










Hopefully the next few units will not be such a bind to assemble so I can start painting in less of a rush.


----------



## Midge913

Looking good Dave. I really like the effect of the purple tones on the piece over all and the flames are really cool looking. Congrats on finally getting that piece together! That kit is a bitch.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Today was characterised mainly by Dave vs the Forces of Gravity.

First the furnace doors refused to stay attached. The main issue is they are about 1mm wide, so I was stumped for a way to pin.

Then in a fit of atavistic angst the chief dwarf decided to dive from my hand to the flagstones below.

However, I have managed to slip in under the wire.










As the tournament standard seems to be a 50x50mm monster base (which is comically too small) I have decided not base the cannon for the moment.

So let the rain of evil death commence!


----------



## Midge913

Looks great Dave! The verdigris reads really well and it truely looks like an evil death machine. Just don't let the daemon out....


----------



## Hammer49

Great work on the hellcannon.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Dave, you must let me know when you go on holiday so that I can get myself a cannon that looks EXACTLY like yours.:biggrin:

Looks great, I am a sucker for anything blue, had a blue Jeep (3 of them to be exact, 4 once I get this white one painted) had a blue Harley, have an RC car that I painted blue, my wife was blue after I choked her ass.:threaten:

Very impressed with the work, keep it up Dave.k:


----------



## Kreuger

Looking good Man!

I especially like the sides of the barrel and the skull/chaos rune on the front of the chassis.

Keep on fighting the tyranny of gravity! :wink:

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> The verdigris reads really well and it truely looks like an evil death machine. Just don't let the daemon out....





Hammer49 said:


> Great work on the hellcannon.





Kreuger said:


> Looking good Man!


Thank you all; it makes last months frustration recede knowing it actually produces something worthwhile.



OIIIIIIO said:


> Dave, you must let me know when you go on holiday so that I can get myself a cannon that looks EXACTLY like yours


Hmm... I suppose provoking larceny is the highest compliment.

Having spent half of last month hammering a huge lump of metal, this month I am building Chosen based on plastic Warriors to fulfil my need to assemble something enjoyable:










I intend to make each one unique with bits from Knights, Marauders, &c.

Hopefully I can manage more than the minimum five; we will see how it goes.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I have attempted my first two ideas.

Firstly, mounting a Knight Lance on the raised arm from the Warrior Command sprue as a Halberd:










I am quite pleased with this as it adds some dynamism compared to both the vertical ported stance of GW Halberds and horizontal heft of GW Great Weapons.

As this worked, I will attempt another with a different Lance, so I can make the front rank look active, then mount the remaining ranks vertically.

Secondly, drilling overlapping depressions into armour plate:










I am still unsure about this: on one hand it does not look bad; on the other hand it does not look special.

Both models also have chains from the Marauder Horseman sprues.

And now back to staring at the Warrior sprues to find possible ways to make them more ornate or change poses.


----------



## Midge913

I think the first weapon swap came out nicely and personally I like your little homemade mark of Nurgle. 

Unfortunately the WoC are very static in their poses all around so repositioning will be extensive. You are off to a good start, look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> I think the first weapon swap came out nicely and personally I like your little homemade mark of Nurgle.


Thank you.



Midge913 said:


> Unfortunately the WoC are very static in their poses all around so repositioning will be extensive.


Indeed.

I have been looking at repositioning a leg; however the chain-tabards are attached to everything form the boots up on both sides so - whilst I could separate and remount the knee and so forth - it would need quite a complex rebuild/replacement of the tabard to get the drape correct.

In other news I found the head that leapt of my desk weeks ago and it is pristine. It is now glued to the body, so I can progress the Warshrine whilst considering Chosen conversions.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Time for another progress post.



Dave T Hobbit said:


> I could separate and remount the knee and so forth - it would need quite a complex rebuild/replacement of the tabard to get the drape correct.


There is an ancient tale among craftsmen that the spirits of the crafts charge a blood-price for inspiration and skill. Having been struck with the idea of how to reposition a leg without huge tabard issues whilst removing a drillbit from the end of my thumb, I wonder if they know of what they speak.










Due to the damage done separating everything from the tabard, I have had to remodel the cuisse; fortunately, it is mostly concealed by the poleyn and tasset so it was less of an issue than I expected.










I have not tidied up the edge of the tabard yet; however, by swinging the knee away from the centre line, there is only a narrow overlap at the very top of the leg where the tabard would fold so I can reuse almost the entire width of the existing sculpt.

I have also worked on another Nurgle rune:










The photograph does not really pick it up, but there are diagonal lines separating the three holes.

Having managed four Chosen I remembered the need to rank up the models!

Unfortunately the raised arm and lance combination made the model wider by just enough that it can only rank up on one side, so I spent several hours assembling and reassembling a second halbardier to make it narrower. Finally I finished and the rank fitted together. However, it just looked odd.

After several minutes of staring I realised the True Gods had gifted him two right hands.:blush: So, fresh from surgery, Lefty:










To aid painting I intend to attach heads and the remaining arms later, so - apart from considering whether to add more trinkets to characterise them - the unit is almost ready to undercoat.

Although it is legal now, I am currently well set to finish before the end of the month, so I am still hoping I can get the second rank built and painted as well.


----------



## Midge913

Looking good Dave. I think that the repositioning is going well and kudos for the attempt. I look forward to seeing them ranked up and painted.


----------



## CLT40k

Nice conversions... I think they'll turn out really good.

+ rep


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> ...the repositioning is going well and kudos for the attempt.





CLT40k said:


> Nice conversions... I think they'll turn out really good.


Cheers for the continuing support.

Hopefully I can keep pushing myself to make the paint scheme worthy.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I hit a mental wall about the colour of the gloves, boots, and wrappings which stalled me out slightly.

I finally decided on dark grey for the gloves and boots; however, I have been delivering leaflets for the forthcoming elections, and took advantage of the long weekend to have a short holiday, so I am now behind schedule.

However, I have managed to finish highlighting the fur trim:










My wife likes the little skulls on all the bases.

The armour needs highlighting, and I am still pondering the cloaks and the wrappings; possibly an ochre or dirty beige.

Also, now it is painted the repositioned leg on the Champion is easier to make out:










I think it worked well enough; however, I will probably not try repositioning Warrior parts again for a while.

Given how far behind I am, I will almost certainly not get the second rank built and painted by the end of the month.

And I just realised I forgot to tell OIIIIIIO I was going on holiday.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I am ever watching and waiting until my time comes to get my cannon. Looking very good Dave. I really like the reposition of the of the leg it turned out very well. These Chaos guys might also end up with me .... I mean look great.
:biggrin:


----------



## Midge913

Looking really nice so far Dave. I don't know why but the boots have to be my favorite part so far, I just like how you have done them. All in all the unit is shaping up nicely.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thank you both.



OIIIIIIO said:


> I really like the reposition of the of the leg it turned out very well.


Good to hear that it looks reasonable to someone else.

At this point all I can see when I look at it is that the knee is slightly awkward. If anyone asks he has Gift of Arthritis. :grin:



Midge913 said:


> ...the boots have to be my favorite part so far....


I used to have a lot of trouble with leather; then I read an article saying really harsh highlights look better than subtle blending. These are Charadon Granite with Codex Grey slapped on with a trowel.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Well, I just scraped in under the wire on these:










The edge highlights are 1:1 Catachan Green:Rotting flesh.

Overall I am happy that I spent time over them; hopefully now I have worked out the scheme I can fill the ranks faster than 5/month.


----------



## Svartmetall

Very much liking the way these guys are turning out; keep 'em coming


----------



## Hammer49

Liking the look of the warriors. Look forward to seeing further progress.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Great looking stuff there Dave ... I could not help but keep looking at the friction wrap on the weapons. I do not know why but my eyes keep wandering back to them. I also must ask ... Does the center guy have a little Captain in him? ( Captain Morgan commercial reference ) Very impressive work Dave ... Keep it up.k:


----------



## Midge913

Nice looking models Dave! I really like how each guy is a little different from the last. That is a very hard thing to achieve in a fantasy regiment and I applaud you for the effort and excellent execution.


----------



## stuff

Those warriors are looking pretty sweet!! I particularly like the metallic parts of the model, the rust looks really good. How did you achieve the rusted look? and if possible could we see a close up of some of the rusted parts?

+ rep for some sweet work.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thank you all. like Midge I am self-critical, so it is great to hear that other people think my ideas worked.

I am still pondering whether to do another five for this month's challenge, or stay with the character I planned when I made my build schedule.



stuff said:


> I particularly like the metallic parts of the model, the rust looks really good. How did you achieve the rusted look?


I wanted to make them rustier than the Warriors so I started with the idea that all of the metal had oxidised rather than adding oxide patches to metal. In terms of paint, it is quite simple:

(1) Black Undercoat
(2) Paint entire area Bestial Brown
(3) Apply a runny (~3:1 Wateraint) Blazing orange wash in splotches
(4) Apply a thicker (2:1) wash of blazing orange along areas where water would pool (inside corners, &c.)
(5) Drybrush Boltgun metal unto areas that would be worn (Blade edges, outside corners, &c.)

I am taking a modelling break for the rest of this weekend to recharge my inspiration; however, I will try to take some more pictures of these next week once I start something new.



OIIIIIIO said:


> Great looking stuff there Dave ... I could not help but keep looking at the friction wrap on the weapons. I do not know why but my eyes keep wandering back to them. I also must ask ... Does the center guy have a little Captain in him? ( Captain Morgan commercial reference )


Is noticing the friction wrap good or bad?

Now you mention the Captain Morgan logo, I can see the similarity... if cat it is now the only thing I can see.... Damn you!!:ireful2:



Midge913 said:


> I really like how each guy is a little different from the last. That is a very hard thing to achieve in a fantasy regiment and I applaud you for the effort and excellent execution.


I wanted to capture the idea that Chosen are already equivalent to Heroes in most armies, and are all on the verge of becoming individual characters.

I am glad it finally worked out although Fantasy is a pain for personalisation; your options are severely limited by having to rank up and I think WoC might even be worse than average due to only having a 1-2mm clearance between shoulders before conversion. I suspect the remaining ranks will have to be less unique.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Is noticing the friction wrap good or bad?
> 
> Now you mention the Captain Morgan logo, I can see the similarity... if cat it is now the only thing I can see.... Damn you!!:ireful2:


I think it is a good thing as they look fantastic. I am the same as you in that I am very self critical and people see the paint job and say it looks good but all I can see is places that I have made mistakes ... believe me they are a very cohesive unit and everything flows well. Much better than my work by my eyes ... out of curiosity have you got an 'Army on Parade' picture? Would be very interested to see the entire army together and looking good.:gimmefive:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

OIIIIIIO said:


> Much better than my work by my eyes...


Our styles are quite different, so it is not a fair comparison. I would have great difficulty making am paint smooth enough to take the high-gloss look you use.



OIIIIIIO said:


> ...have you got an 'Army on Parade' picture? Would be very interested to see the entire army together and looking good.


No, although it would be a good thing to have. I will try and find somewhere suitable to take one (all my games are played at Vanir's house, so I would have to plan ahead, or have a cunning plan).


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Now the run up to the local elections is over, I have time to model again.

I am still undecided for this months challenge, so - rather than enter something and change my mind part way through the month - I decided to try and catch up on unfinished units, so I have finally finished the Warshrine:










As the shrine is raised up I decided the pole-flail was the obviuos option for killing without having to stop preaching the words of the True Gods.











To try and make what is otherwise a huge block of scaffolding look more dynamic I angled the priest's head toward his right shoulder as if he is exorting the unit beside him to kill more things.










The banner is one of the sackfuls that come with each box of Marauders; I tried for a dirty linen look as if the banner has been made from something else.

The brackets are the flanges from the other Marauder banner.


----------



## Medic Marine

Looking good Hobbit, it maintains a dark feeling of gloom. I think the flails were a spot on choice. I also like the banner, seems dirty. I do wonder why if the cloth is dirty the chaos star is preistine? 
Good work as always.
+ rep (edit: after I spread it around again....)


----------



## Midge913

Looks great Dave! I have been waiting for this thing to be finished and must say that I am quite impressed. My only comment would be that the white cloth bits, the banner and the white wrappings just above the bell ringer, just look to clean compared to the level of weathering and verdigris on the bell. Could just be the photos of course, the camera tends to punch up whites, but maybe another light wash of devlan would tone them down just a bit. Other than that I absolutely love the way the shrine ended up!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Medic Marine said:


> I do wonder why if the cloth is dirty the chaos star is preistine?





Midge913 said:


> ...the white cloth bits, the banner and the white wrappings just above the bell ringer, just look to clean compared to the level of weathering and verdigris on the bell. Could just be the photos of course, the camera tends to punch up whites....


Thanks both.

My camera automatically invents its own settings so I had a choice between photographs where everything was too murky or good tone on the wood, which has made the star (amongst other tihngs) look high contrast.

Annoyingly the leak in my ceiling started up again and there is now a buzzing noise, so my plan for the month has to accommodate packing away my work table for as long as it takes to possibly open up the ceiling and check the wiring then put it back together and re-plaster and paint everything. :angry:


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Looks good Dave. Be very careful when playing with electrical wires .... remember if 60 Hertz, 70 can kill.:grin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

OIIIIIIO said:


> Be very careful when playing with electrical wires .... remember if 60 Hertz, 70 can kill.:grin:


:laugh:

Just remember I'm laughing at you not with you.

It would probably be quicker if I did it myself; last time it took weeks form when the problem was fixed to when they did the last coat of paint.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I realised I had not posted pictures of the blending on the Chosen's cloaks. As it worked reasonably well I now remedy this omission:










The base coat is Tausept Ochre, layered up with Desert Yellow through to 1:1 Desert Yellow:Rotting Flesh.

Judging by the colour of the rope. my camera is definitely bleaching some things.



stuff said:


> ...could we see a close up of some of the rusted parts?


And so it shall be, in as good a shot as I can convince the camera to let me have:

















Several of my friends are planning a "Tale of Several Gamers" challenge to motivate them into completing Fantasy Armies, and have invited me to join. We are still discussing whether and where to blog our progress and battles; I will continuing to update here anyway.

The plan is to complete 500 point armies for a game at the end of July, then another 500 points every three months.

As I already have a solid Core for low point games, I have decided to start with new character and build a small force around him by expanding my Warriors slightly and using choices I do not currently have:










I like most of the Nurgle Exalted Hero; however, the giant blade on his shoulder looked too comical.

As his stance is quite rigid, I have mounted him on a full 25x25mm resin base with some slate to make it more level, giving some reason for his wide stance; looking at him in the photograph, I think he shifted slightly before the glue was dry as he is tilted slightly.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I have finished the main areas of armour:










As he is on foot, it is probably he will mostly be fielded in Warrior/Chosen units so I wanted to use a slightly different scheme to make him stand out; however I wanted to keep as many of the colours in the palette as possible to keep it co-ordinated so I have attempted a lighter version of the scheme for the Mounted Sorcerer:

(1) All areas with 1:1 Knarloc Green:Gretchin Green
(2) All areas except recesses with Gretchin Green
(3) Layer edges of upward facing areas with 1:3 Gretchin Greenesert Yellow
(4) Layer 1:3:4 Gretchin Greenesert Yellow:Rotting Flesh over edgers of previous step
(5) Edge Highlight with Rotting Flesh


----------



## Midge913

Looking good so far bud! Love the color palette!


----------



## alasdair

looking good! I like the green armour especially.


----------



## stuff

Seriously like the green you got going on all these guys! I have a feeling the pictures don't truely do the models justice?


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Nurgly nurgly ... I think it looks great Dave. The pic does look a bit blurred but from the looks of it the highlighting is topshelf. Thumbs up!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thank you all.



stuff said:


> I have a feeling the pictures don't truely do the models justice?





OIIIIIIO said:


> The pic does look a bit blurred....


Indeed. The combination of available light sources, my camera, and my photography skill is not quite hitting perfect reproduction. As buying many lamps or a new camera would mean sacrificing my gaming budget, I am hoping practice will slowly make things better.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Of the nine photographs I took of the assembled character, I have managed to extract one that is not abysmal:










His skin is layers of Tallarn Flesh and increasing amounts of Rotting Flesh, with a pure Rotting Flesh extreme highlight, and a Gryphonne Sepia wash to draw it together. The Nurgle Rune on his forehead is Scab Red with a dab of Iyanden Darksun in the middle to look like pus.

I am divided over whether he works as is, or needs a tweak; as I have a week to submit him for the challenge I might have to put him aside and find something else upon which to work for a few days.


----------



## alasdair

I love that champion. Great work as always dave


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

As I have not added to the character since I last posted, I have decided to count him as finished.


----------



## Hammer49

Nice work on the champion.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

As always, quality work Dave, good looking champion you have there.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thank you both.


----------



## Midge913

Definitely a nice looking model there Dave. I really like the way the green color came out on the armor and the rust work on the weapon is really nice. Good work mate!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> Definitely a nice looking model there Dave. I really like the way the green color came out on the armor and the rust work on the weapon is really nice. Good work mate!


Thank you.

For my next unit.. I have a Cave Troll!

Actually I have several:










I quite like the poseability and some of the features of the River Troll kit; however, I wanted a more threatening look so I removed the big flappy ears. Unfortunately the heads are mounted on a loose peg and socket joint, so I need to build a proper neck now the ears do not hide most of it.










I also decided to remove all of the scales. It took me three days (in several short bursts) to smooth them off and I was hallucinating scales by the end; however, I think it was worth it in the end.

Hopefully I can get the basing and green-stuffing finished and dry by the end of tomorrow, so I can hit this month running.


----------



## Hammer49

LOok forward to seeing your progress on the cave trolls.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Was that a reference to the Lord of the Rings trilogy?!?! _*I remember one of the guys saying something like that in the Dwarf Kings burial chamber.*_


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

OIIIIIIO said:


> Was that a reference to the Lord of the Rings trilogy?!?! _*I remember one of the guys saying something like that in the Dwarf Kings burial chamber.*_


It is Sean Bean's Boromir. I really like his deadpan Northern delievery of "They have a cave troll"


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I suddenly realised that due to my computer baulking itself, and me therefore needing to transfer all my files to a new hard disk I had not updated my progress.

I now have grey skin on the Trolls:










The back and limbs are layered with:
(1) Charadon Granite
(2) 2:1 Codex Grey:Charadon Granite
(3) 3:1 Codex Grey:Charadon Granite

The belly is layered:
(1) Codex Grey
(2) 2:1 Rotting Flesh:Codex Grey

So, just the details to complete and I am done for the month.


----------



## Midge913

Looking nice Dave! The layering is very nice and the grey works well with those guys.


----------



## Saulot

Great conversion! They look menacing (and evil) now, instead of cartoony!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thank you both.



Midge913 said:


> The layering is very nice and the grey works well with those guys.


I am glad it came together.

I wanted them to look like if they stood still they could be mistaken for rocks, so originally they were a more uniform grey but looked tedious and plain. When I started adding the pale layers there was a period when the bellies looked very odd.



Saulot said:


> They look menacing (and evil) now, instead of cartoony!


Good to hear that other people do not think Stupid needs to be goofy.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I think that they look quite good. I agree that stupid does not have to mean that they must look cartoony goofy. I like the middle one that looks like he just wants to exercise a little bit, he looks great.:training:


----------



## Legiomortis

Some really sublime work so far, great skin tones and lovely shading have a +rep preztel:wink:


----------



## Masked Jackal

Good conversions so far! Can't wait to see them fully painted. =)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thanks for the good comments.



OIIIIIIO said:


> I like the middle one that looks like he just wants to exercise a little bit, he looks great.:training:


First Captain Morgan, now a gym bunny; some people see very strange similarities.

Yesterday I won two battles against Vanir's Daemons (the reports are here and here), so everything is going well.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Between playing Fantasy Battle, writing up the results, and making some fake contracts for a friend's LARP I have lost about a week of this omnth. However, I have now finished the Trolls (subject to someone pointing out one of them has a basecoat-only leg or something), so another entry in the Army Challenge out of the way.










The tentacles, chitin, and other odd wiggly mutations are Hormagaunt Purple with a Leviathan Purple Wash and a 2:1 Rotting Flesh:Leviathan Purple highlight.

I have spent a reasonable amount of time touching up Trolls' arses, so you lucky people get to look at them. 

Horned Troll:










Tail Troll:










Tentacle Troll:










I am not sure what to do next month. The sensible choice would be either more Warriors so I can field a 20+ block, or a Throgg model or BSB to make the Trolls less random; however at the moment these do not really appeal. Hopefully I will be inspired by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Kreuger

I dig these guys. I feel like they might be missing some of the texture I associate with a Stone troll, but I bet they look smart on the field. They also seems a little clean and tidy, and by that I mostly mean the evenness of the colors. The claws, bone, and teeth could all use a little shading around the quick/edges.

I think the eyes are really working.


The correct answer Mr. Hobbit, is more trolls.

Chaos trolls are my favorite part of my warriors army.

I always field 2 units, and they are almost always my star players.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hi Dave,

Just gave your Plog a read and your Warriors of Chaos army is coming along very nicely!

Love what you have done with the trolls, they have a nice dark feel to them, turned out great!

Some + Rep to help stay motivated and for a great job!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thank you both.



Kreuger said:


> I feel like they might be missing some of the texture I associate with a Stone troll, but I bet they look smart on the field.


As I had spent days on removing fins and scales and all the other aquatic gubbins that the River Trolls have, I was not in the mood for adding new lumps and textures. I also wanted them not to be too similar to the rocks on the base and big weapon.

My slant is that they are Chaos Trolls not Stone Trolls so they have an unnatural smoothness.




Kreuger said:


> They also seems a little clean and tidy, and by that I mostly mean the evenness of the colors. The claws, bone, and teeth could all use a little shading around the quick/edges.


The bones and teeth are actually more graduated than shows in the photographs; as my camera and lighting options are not brilliant I had a choice between washing out the bone or losing the skin to shadows, so I went with keeping some difference in skin.




Kreuger said:


> I think the eyes are really working.


Thank you again; with the low brows and tiny eyes I spent ages trying to work out how to make them look real but still stand out. It is Iyanden Darksun (aparently Eldar like pus-yellow) with a red wash to make it look bloodshot.




Kreuger said:


> The correct answer Mr. Hobbit, is more trolls.
> 
> Chaos trolls are my favorite part of my warriors army.
> 
> I always field 2 units, and they are almost always my star players.


Now they are finished I really like them, and I definitely have ideas for two more so at some point I intend to have at least six (including one that can be Throgg if I want to use him); I am just not sure if I can face a second month in a row of hacking and smoothing and do not want to rush my attempt at a Throgg model.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Very impressive work yet again Dave. I am looking forward to what you are going to do next. Keep it up man.:good:


----------



## Midge913

The trolls look awesome Dave! I absolutely love the greys in the skin. Good work bud!


----------



## apidude

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Between playing Fantasy Battle, writing up the results, and making some fake contracts for a friend's LARP I have lost about a week of this omnth. However, I have now finished the Trolls (subject to someone pointing out one of them has a basecoat-only leg or something), so another entry in the Army Challenge out of the way.
> 
> The tentacles, chitin, and other odd wiggly mutations are Hormagaunt Purple with a Leviathan Purple Wash and a 2:1 Rotting Flesh:Leviathan Purple highlight.
> 
> I have spent a reasonable amount of time touching up Trolls' arses, so you lucky people get to look at them.
> 
> Horned Troll:
> Tail Troll:
> Tentacle Troll:
> 
> I am not sure what to do next month. The sensible choice would be either more Warriors so I can field a 20+ block, or a Throgg model or BSB to make the Trolls less random; however at the moment these do not really appeal. Hopefully I will be inspired by the end of the weekend.


Dave: I really like these guys. Their faces looks somewhat like the Banta in Star Wars with their teeth all crooked and the small eyes set back in the shadows of the eye sockets. Good Job. They do look like boulders.... with BIG teeth. Have some more rep. I don't get to give it much but you got it!


----------



## Prettyprettyprincess

All of your work has turned out pretty fantastic mate. I am enjoying the Trolls (especially tentacles!). Making me look forward to my big PLog of my WoC Slaanesh. Would love for some ideas/suggestions/comments when I get that up and running (trying to set aside the time.)

Hope your roof is no longer troubling your workspace!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thank you to my long term commenters for the continuing support. Having skilled hobbyists value my work really helps.



Prettyprettyprincess said:


> Making me look forward to my big PLog of my WoC Slaanesh. Would love for some ideas/suggestions/comments when I get that up and running (trying to set aside the time.)
> 
> Hope your roof is no longer troubling your workspace!


Thank you for your comments.

I will definitely take a look at your plog when you get it up; your brief comments in your viability thread on making Warriors Slaaneshi sound intetresting already.

Fortunately my roof has not leaked since I last posted about it - although I still have no idea what the problem was or whether it is actually fixed this time.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

After some consideration, I have decided to add models to my Nurgle Chosen: as they are currently five models they will be very ineffective, whereas with a second rank I can use them either as a Chosen unit or a small Warrior unit.

*EDIT:* I have turned the first of my battles last month into a short fluff piece.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I forgot to take pictures of the conversions in the second rank before I primed them; as this has cut the contrast right down I could not get any pictures that showed them, so you will have to wait to see them.

I finished dry-brushing the bases yesterday evening, so I was ready to start on the armour this morning; unfortunately I seem to have omitted all of the blends for the green when I logged the first rank, so will have to spend some time staring at paint mixes.


----------



## Kreuger

Hmm, well I can understand the reluctance to do all that grinding work again.

I'm somewhat partial to the the old metal trolls. You did an impressive amount of troll-shaving, and for the price I understand why.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Kreuger said:


> Hmm, well I can understand the reluctance to do all that grinding work again.
> 
> I'm somewhat partial to the the old metal trolls. You did an impressive amount of troll-shaving, and for the price I understand why.


Convertibility was more of an issue than price. The metal trolls are good looking models; however metal is harder to convert.

I have another box, so I will return to Troll smoothing as soon as I forget how tedious it really was.


----------



## Kreuger

I don't know how facile you are with greenstuff, but you could do a rough trim down of trolls, and the just build up nodules, warts, lesions, eyes, mouths, or trophies . . . skins, skulls, and stuff. 

When I did mine (I should get the photos up . . .) I took the old metal models and added tails, crab claws, horns, and extra limbs. Which with the metal models was about as far as I had time to go. But I think they still hold up.

- K


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Whilst searching for confirmation of the armour palette, I decided to get all the cloaks done. I am still pleased with the folds:










When painting the fur on the first one, I discovered that it looks better without the Bestial Brown, so I am happy to have improved that; unfortunately, this meant I needed to go back and redo the fur on the front rank which was a pain with the banners and helmets and such in place.

However, I am back to the models I actually intended to paint now:










The armour (remembering to record it this time) is 2:1 Catachan Green:Chaos Black with straight Catachan Green over the outside areas, so all the torsos need now is the highlights and bone areas.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Good Looking contrast with the colors there ... glad you found a mix of paints that gel for you on the pelts as well ... always a certain satisfaction that comes with the finished product coming out the way you wanted or better. Great stuff Dave.k:


----------



## Midge913

Really nice work Dave! I love the contrast between the cloaks, the armor, and the fur. Good work man.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thank you both. :friends:



OIIIIIIO said:


> ...glad you found a mix of paints that gel for you on the pelts as well ... always a certain satisfaction that comes with the finished product coming out the way you wanted or better.


As am I; I am especially glad I managed it before I completed another box of Warriors, as I only have 10 more pelts to repaint.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Very nice Dave, their cloaks go very well with the green armour.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I have successfully completed another rank of Chosen,so another month's entry done. As it has been murky all day here I only have a single photo:










The fly icons on the shields were made with 0.5mm plasticard. Some of them are slightly wonky. However it is Nurgle and the front rank mostly covers them anyway.

I just realised that the belts would probably be leather rather than cloth so technically should be grey instead of yellow; however, I think having greater contrast at waist level is better.


----------



## elmir

Looks great man. I don't find any real noticable faults with the shield. Especially because they are supposed to be nurgle troops, who would even use a few decayed wooden boards as shields anyway... Good rust effects on them too, good variation withing the brown-orange, whilst still maintaining a metallic feel.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

elmir said:


> Looks great man. I don't find any real noticable faults with the shield. Especially because they are supposed to be nurgle troops, who would even use a few decayed wooden boards as shields anyway... Good rust effects on them too, good variation withing the brown-orange, whilst still maintaining a metallic feel.


Thank you.


----------



## Midge913

nice work Dave. I really like the shields and think that the fly icons turned out great!


----------



## OIIIIIIO

As always, you have some quality work going on there Dave. Those shield inlays (bronze looking ones in the center of the shield) look friggin awesome. Of course I am biased as I like anything that has copper as its base metal ... :grin:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Great job Dave, as everyones mentioned, the shields look super. As for the belt, ehhh, I think it looks good just the way it is, unless your unhappy with it.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thank you all.



OIIIIIIO said:


> Those shield inlays (bronze looking ones in the center of the shield) look friggin awesome. Of course I am biased as I like anything that has copper as its base metal ... :grin:


It is actually rusty iron.


----------



## scscofield

They look great, and whatever that is behind them makes it look like a snowy night scene, which makes them look even more cool


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

scscofield said:


> They look great, and whatever that is behind them makes it look like a snowy night scene, which makes them look even more cool


Thank you.

My camera does not have any manual settings - apart from macro - so I need a plain background to stop the light balance going really odd. It is actually a GW box that I use when spraying; over five years little dust motes have glued to the over-spray. Your thought is more artistic though.


----------



## Alexious

Don't lie.... its where you cut your coke....



Great work as always Dave. Really nice shade work with the colors too. A washed out kind of look is hard to get and you have done it well without it being washed out completely. Nice


----------



## apidude

I LIKE it, Dave. Good job. I tend to go for, despite what is going on with me DE and their red/black/purple scheme, natural paint tones. I really like the combo of yellows, greens and rusty reds.

Tried to rep you but I need to spread the rep around a bit and it wouldn't let me. ...well, it's the thought that counts, right?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thank you both.



Alexious said:


> Don't lie.... its where you cut your coke....


Cut Coke? It is a liquid, so why (and how) would I cut it?



apidude said:


> Tried to rep you but I need to spread the rep around a bit and it wouldn't let me. ...well, it's the thought that counts, right?


Your excuse is insufficiently self-aggrandising; I do not think you are a proper Dark Elf.


----------



## apidude

On the contrary, it proves how selfish I am.... a true Dark Elf trait. I hoard my rep points only doling them out when forced by circumstances to release them like the miser reluctantly releasing one of his corroded pennies.

(I can't figure out why I keep wanting to rep you. Oh,yes. Exceptional quality painting and posting forces me to acknowledge your supreme skills and communicative ability, that is it.)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

apidude said:


> Exceptional quality painting and posting forces me to acknowledge your supreme skills and communicative ability, that is it.


Your blatant toadying pleases me. You may live.

This month I am building a Chaos Manticore.

Back in the eighties John Blanche wrote an article about making mutations look real as opposed to out of place. One of his theories was that you make as many aspects of the mutation as true to reality as possible and have one thing that is not true to reality; this prevents the mutation from overloading the viewers suspension of disbelief. The example he gave was painting purple tiger stripes: if you paint purple stripes on a model it looks like the models skin has purple stripes painted on it; if you take a picture of a tiger and replicate the stripes using purple instead of orange it looks like the models skin is purple tiger pelt. Based (tenuously) on this concept, I am currently planning on making the model as close to the description of a manticore in Aristotle's _On the History of Animals_.

Although I am unlikely to play a SoM battle (as I am already in a Tale of Several Gamers), I intend to make the throne optional so I can use it as a bound monster if I wish. However, because I am a aesthetic masochist, instead of making up both of the heads that come with the kit and making a single mounting at the neck I want to keep my preferred choice of ears, tongue, and teeth for both. I am therefore currently working out methods of sandwiching the rear mane between the body and head; fortunately the crest and beard extend back into the rear ruff so unwanted rotation is not a problem.

If people care - despite not being mentioned in the instructions as options - the either set of ears fits on each head (so you could even have mismatched ears).


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

After some thought on modular ruffs, I have managed to assemble the Manticore. Next step green-stuffing gaps:










I hope the pictures are clear enough to see the mane options. The two longitudinal ruffs do prevent rotation, so the single mounting point I planned is sufficient.










The mount is a flexible 2.5mm plastic rod, which fits through a hole in the rear ruff and into a hole in the body. As well as making the holes just big enough, I have mounted the rod at an angle so the slight bend creates more friction.

Now I have the body assembled, I am even more pleased with the quality than I was looking at the sprues. My only niggle is the placement of the right foot:
(i) the model does not balance without being attached to a base; whilst the points of attachment are large enough not to make this is a problem it irks me that the Manticore is actually falling over;
(ii) the body is twisted clockwise at the waist with the left leg along the same axis whereas the right foot is twisted anticlockwise, so aligning the model along the base leaves the foot pointing off to the left.


----------



## Hammer49

Look forward to seeing you paint the manticore!


----------



## apidude

Indeed this looks awesome. Keep up the detailed instruction and pics. For those of us who haven't dabbled into conversions in any big way yet it is cool to see this as it progresses. Will be watching and learning.

Keep it up.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Goblin Spit!

As the base is huge, I decided to use some of the GW resin basing parts before sanding. However when I got up this morning I discovered that I had not blended the edges enough and the sand was slightly below the textured area. :ireful2: So I have had a fun morning stripping the sand back so I can blend in green-stuff (why does sand come off in the carry case but not when I attack it with a knife?). If all goes well I can re-sand later today.

I also decided to build both riders. Once they are together they are very detailed; however, the cloaks (especially the chain cloak on the Lord) are a rerall fiddly pain if you do not put them together in exactly the right order (attach leg banners to legs before attaching the legs to the body, and attach the centre cloak to the pauldrons before attaching them to the body).

This afternoon I am hoping to fill the remaining tiny gaps in the riders, so I hope to be able to undercoat tomorrow.

*Edit:* the gaps in the cloaks are filled. The sand is on the base, but will need a layer of dilute PVA; as I have no complex plans this evening I hope to get that done later so it can dry overnight.


----------



## apidude

Keep at it, Dave. I'm looking forward to seeing this thing in its final stages.....


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

apidude said:


> Keep at it, Dave.


Thank you. Everything dried well overnight, so I am half way through undercoating now.

The resin pieces are great once they are fitted; it is just the day I fit them that irritates me every time.


----------



## The Wraithlord

I will add my agreement, the shields look just fine to me as well. Diggin the trolls as well. Keep at it Dave.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Haven't checked in here for while and I'm impressed. Really like the progress you've made with the Warriors, the Temple and the Trolls. Nice colour pallets which would make the force look great on the table. Looking forward to your manticore mate. Keep up the excellent work. + rep


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thank you both; continuing interest keeps me motivated.

They do look good on the table; especially when all the Warriors are still on the table at the end of the game. :victory:


----------



## Midge913

Dave T Hobbit said:


> They do look good on the table; especially when all the Warriors are still on the table at the end of the game. :victory:


This is one of the things that really tempts me to the WoC. They are definitely tough little buggers. Anyhow, the Manticore looks like it is coming along nicely Dave. Any thoughts to color scheme?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> This is one of the things that really tempts me to the WoC. They are definitely tough little buggers.


Indeed they are. In my last game my opponent attempted to launch a vortex straight through the unit but came up short, then was horrified when I advanced through it anyway with no casualties. First time ever that having shields did anything other than fill up the left hand.



Midge913 said:


> ...the Manticore looks like it is coming along nicely Dave. Any thoughts to color scheme?


As I said before I am trying to follow the original descriptions of Manticores. Ctesias' Indica, upon which other writers based their descriptions, describes the body as the colour of cinnabar. Being a mercury salt, cinnabar is red; however, it varies across brick red, blood red, and cinnamon. As I am aiming for a natural rather than chaotic scheme to balance the unnatural nature of the model, I am aiming for cinnamon rather than a strong red. Currently I have the first layer of colour on the body, along with some of the claws/spines marked out roughly:










The basecoat is Red Gore, with a 2:1 Red Gore:Bestial Brown layer over most of it. I intend to add layers moving toward Bestial Brown until the body looks right. I am not sure whether to add a paler underbelly.

The the tail is described as being like a scorpion with further stings sticking from the sides, so I intend to blend from red to black.

As Manticores were mistaken for bearded human beings if their body was hidden, their flesh tone is similar to human so I have base-coated the wing membranes in Tanned Flesh. It looks better than the black undercoat did; however, I am not sure if it is now too light.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

The contrast of the wing membrane and the skin looks good so far (as i take it is in early stages, yes?) I think a colour somewhere between the membrane colour, and a lighter shade of the skin, would look cool on the underbelly


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> The contrast of the wing membrane and the skin looks good so far (as i take it is in early stages, yes?)...


It is; depending on how it looks I am intending at least another two layers on the main body, probably more.



WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> ...I think a colour somewhere between the membrane colour, and a lighter shade of the skin, would look cool on the underbelly


That idea has merit.


----------



## Midge913

I agree with Grish mate. The lighter wing membranes look good and I think that you should go with a lighter tone on the underbelly just to break up the large areas of brown. Looking good so far, keep up the good work.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> The lighter wing membranes look good...


It is good to have other people confirm it.

Ever since I became skilled enough to paint for more than the sake of having painted models I have had moments of looking at a half finished scheme and losing my mental image of how good it looked in my head when I planned it.



Midge913 said:


> ...I think that you should go with a lighter tone on the underbelly just to break up the large areas of brown.


That was why I was considering it. The model is mostly very detailed but does have large flat areas on the body.


----------



## Medic Marine

Midge913 said:


> I agree with Grish mate. The lighter wing membranes look good and I think that you should go with a lighter tone on the underbelly just to break up the large areas of brown. Looking good so far, keep up the good work.


I second it, the rest of the body looks nice and dark liek a creature out of my nightmares, good detail on the claws as well. Can't wait to see you work on this past base coats. 

Have you thought about hows it'll be based at all? 

Cheers! :grin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Medic Marine said:


> Have you thought about hows it'll be based at all?


Thank you for your support.

As the base is huge, I have added several large slate pieces as well as a resin horse skull and a broken griffon icon.

Currently it is grey rock with brown soil; if I ever get around to it I intend to add some scorched grass to my bases.



Medic Marine said:


> ...liek a creature out of my nightmares, good detail on the claws as well.


Nightmares you say?

Now it has a gaping maw to better eat sleeping Medic Marines!










The body is now layered up to pure Bestial Brown. The belly is paler now, although it does not show up very well in the picture.

The mane and tufts are Chaos Black highlighted with 2:1 Scab Red:Chaos Black; I am still pondering whether to leave as is or tweak.

I am reasonably pleased with the graduation on the tail; however, my camera seems determined to highlight the layer half way along.


----------



## Midge913

It is shaping up really nicely Dave! The detail in the face is really good and I concur on the graduation on the tail part, very nicely executed.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Just realised I have not updated for a while, so a quick update.

The bad weather has stopped me taking photographs; however I have made progress on both riders.

Also, I was invited to play some higher point battles against Vanir over the weekend. When I tried to put a 2000 point list together it was clear that I need more Warriors or many more Marauders to not have a really odd list. So I put the Manticore aside to get a few Warriors part assembled enough to use (fortunately much of Vanir's army is not fully painted and assembled so I did not feel too shamed with bodies on bases). Although preparing for, playing the battles, and post game analysis took out four days it has revealed a few gaps that I need to fill, so I have a better idea of what to do for the next few months (and motivation to build things).

Good weather permitting I hope to document progress today or tomorrow.


----------



## stalarious

The green armor horse is disgustingly awesome I would go that route and I gotta say awesome paint job around the board.

Question are you going with a other worldly look for the horses themselves cause the white is kinda giving me that feel especially the one with spurs?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

stalarious said:


> The green armor horse is disgustingly awesome I would go that route and I gotta say awesome paint job around the board.


Thank you.



stalarious said:


> Question are you going with a other worldly look for the horses themselves cause the white is kinda giving me that feel especially the one with spurs?


I am. As Warriors of Chaos become less human the longer they serve I thought the horses would become unnatural as well.


----------



## CLT40k

Maniticore is looking good... + rep


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Manticore looks great Dave ... I am really digging the wings on him.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

OIIIIIIO said:


> Manticore looks great Dave ... I am really digging the wings on him.


Thank you.

I just realised it is the last day of the month so I might end up trying to take photographs even if it is smashing down outside just so I can get a proof picture.

*EDIT:* Whilst waiting for some clouds to pass I have finished my report of the first battle I played over the weekend.

*EDIT2:* Managed to take some photographs.

With Sorcerer Lord:










Apart from finishing off the veins, there is little change from the previous pictures of the Manticore.

And advancing like the spectre of death to take Medic Marine while he sleeps:










As the Manticore's mane and wings hide much of the rider I have also put together a quick triptych of the Sorcerer:










When I saw the cloak I wanted it to be a deep purple, so I used layered up from Chaos Black through 1:1 Chaos Black:Liche Purple to pure Liche Purple.

While researching the appearance of Manticores I came across a thread on another (lesser) forum suggesting using the Bronze Armour of Zharak to make the Manticore test for Frenzy on its own Leadership; while the rule twisting seemed wrong it did plant the idea of cold brass to make the Sorcerer look less like he was definitely Slaaneshi. The basecoat is Tin Bitz with a main coat of Dwarf Bronze highlighted with 2:1 Mithril Silverwarf Bronze then washed with Scaly Green in the recesses.

To add a feel of magic I wanted the symbols on the armour and staff to glow so I filled them in with white then washed it with Scorpion Green so it ties in with the mystical flame on the Warrior Champion's mace; they glow more in reality than the photographs. Annoyingly the effect worked well on the armour but looks a little odd on the staff; however I suspect it would look more odd if I used another colour or left them wood-tone.


----------



## Midge913

Manticore looks great Dave! Can't wait to get my computer fixed so I can view it in full size rather than on my little I-pod screen. Love the cloak on the sorcerer.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> Manticore looks great Dave! Can't wait to get my computer fixed so I can view it in full size rather than on my little I-pod screen. Love the cloak on the sorcerer.


Thank you. The layered cloak is probably my favour part of the kit.

I have built the Chaos Lord rider as well but my eyes started to face in different directions trying to paint his chain cloak so I decided to stop for the day.


----------



## stalarious

If I saw that thing on the field two thoughts would pass through my head damn thats a good paint job and well i'm fucked may as well bend over and take it.

Is it as much of a beast as the model is?(gaming wise.)


----------



## elmir

Looks awesome man. The purple cloak and green hints in the armor give it a very eldritch feel.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

elmir said:


> Looks awesome man. The purple cloak and green hints in the armor give it a very eldritch feel.


Thank you.


----------



## troybuckle

Very good unit this month, i was looking forward to that mini. You pulled it off really well, i especially like the rider and the purple you used in his cloak is very vivid. Nice work + rep!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

I would love to see some closer pics of your maticore and rider Dave, however, from what I do see, it looks awesome.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thank you both.



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> I would love to see some closer pics of your maticore and rider....


Not sure if my camera will cooperate; I will try next time I take some photographs.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Progress has been slightly delayed by managing to get an inexplicable pain in my left shoulder for several days; not really very serious but enough to stop me painting or modelling for any length. However, it has given me a chance to finish a fluff piece based on a battle from weeks ago.

This month I am looking to plug the magic gap in my army:










However, as I have noticed that my entry often slows down if I have plenty if time left I am building three Halberd Warriors first to fill the unit to 15.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I have finished the three Warriors to bump my unit up to 15; as they look like the previous Warriors I did not attempt pictures.

Due to generally wet and gloomy weather I have not managed to take pictures for a while; however, the conjunction of a sunny day and nothing urgent to do resulted in a progress photograph:

wh









The sorcerer looked a little tedious in the standard straight slotta-base so I tried a number of ideas for senic bases; however, as he is a big fat lump of metal it with a flat bottom he look odd on a rock and covered most of the detail on a textured base. I therefore decided on mounting him diagonally in one corner and added a scroll to the front corner to go with the ones he is holding under his arm.

The main robe is currently undercoated in 2:1 Scorched Brown:Chaos Black with straight Scorched Brown over the top and needs highlights. The hood and cape will be based around dark green.

I am aiming for a jaundiced look for the skin so used an Iyanden Darksun undercoat with 2:1 Elf Flesh:Iyanden Darksun midtone and pure Elf Flesh highlight.


----------



## Midge913

Looking good Dave. I think the base works well. Skin tone is looking nice a pallid so far. I look forward to seeing him finished up.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> Looking good Dave. I think the base works well. Skin tone is looking nice a pallid so far. I look forward to seeing him finished up.


Thank you.

I am currently suffering from a hobbies crisis which is delaying progress slightly: Vanir gave me several Windsor & Newton Series 7 brushes for my birthday so I am drawn toward attempting fine detail work; however, I also have 10 new computer games and a large stack of books.


----------



## Midge913

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I am currently suffering from a hobbies crisis which is delaying progress slightly: Vanir gave me several Windsor & Newton Series 7 brushes for my birthday so I am drawn toward attempting fine detail work; however, I also have 10 new computer games and a large stack of books.


I feel your pain my friend. I have been rather distracted and pulled in different directions myself. Oh, and the series 7s are awesome!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> I I have been rather distracted and pulled in different directions myself.


Well you are the king of unfinished projects. :wink:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

After trying several different locations and coping with the wind deciding to blow everything away twice, I have managed to distil many bad shots into two bearable photographs of the finished Sorcerer:










The robe is highlighted with 2:1 Scorched Brown:Rotting Flesh then 1:1 2:1 Scorched Brown:Rotting Flesh.

The cloak is undercoated with 2:1 Catachan Green:Chaos Black and based with 3:1 Catachan Green:Chaos Black. The highlights (which my camera did not deign to note) are pure Catachan Green and 1:1 Catachan Green:Rotting Flesh.

The runes on the cloak and goo on the staff are Snot Green highlighted with Scorpion Green, with an extreme highlight of 1:1 Scorpion Green:Bad Moon Yellow.


----------



## Bayonet

Awesome work, I love the runes!


----------



## Midge913

Nice work Dave! I like the runes and the glowing slime.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thank you both.

The photograph is obviously not as bad as I thought.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Having let enough time pass that I no longer twitch when I think about it, I have decided to convert another unit of Trolls:










Hopefully my previous experience and the knowledge that it is all worth it in the end will make the descaling go more quickly this time.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Annoyingly the leak in my ceiling started again on Tuesday so after I had dealt with calls and visits form the landlord and workmen, moved my desk so it was further away from the leak and cleaned up the floor I lost several days hobby time.

There is a possibility that this time they might actually fix the problem. However, as some of the water was dripping from the light bulb I cannot use anything on that ring main until it the wiring is definitely dry so, even with a desk lamp on an extension, cannot see well enough to paint if it is raining or dark out.

However, I have managed to build more angry Trolls to send against those who annoy me; forward my twisted minions!










Fortunately I have done the scheme before so - if the weather is not too bad and I do not have to move everything out of the room to allow work on the ceiling - I am still on track to finish before the end of the month.


----------



## Midge913

Yeah! More angry trolls. You going for the same color scheme with these as you did the last?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> You going for the same color scheme with these as you did the last?


Indeed.

My original plane was to be able to field a unit of six; however, even with just the parts from the Troll kit the front of head > back of spine distance is greater than base size for several combinations preventing them from ranking up properly, so they will probably spend more time as separate units of three.


----------



## elmir

Hope you get it done without too much hassle man. It sucks to be in that type of situation  

Light really is essential to do a decent job.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

elmir said:


> Hope you get it done without too much hassle man. It sucks to be in that type of situation
> 
> Light really is essential to do a decent job.


Thank you.

The plumber who inspected the ground floor plumbing has confirmed it is coming down the studding inside their kitchen wall from above and suspects it is from the first floor shower, so hopefully it will be sorted this time.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Ahh hell just turn the light on ... if it knocks you on your ass; it isn't dry yet, if it doesn't ... it's all good.:biggrin:

Just remember this ... if 60 hertz, can 70 kill?

I am curious, how they are coming along, the trolls that is?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

OIIIIIIO said:


> Ahh hell just turn the light on ... if it knocks you on your ass; it isn't dry yet, if it doesn't ... it's all good.:biggrin:


Your concern for my welfare is touching.

Sadly being a near perfect example of humanity I owe it to future generations not to die until they have perfected cloning. So, I would need someone of inferior stock to try the switch for me... now where did I leave the agent's number....



OIIIIIIO said:


> Just remember this ... if 60 hertz, can 70 kill?


If it takes 60 Hz to cause pain I should be fine; UK mains AC is 50 Hz.



OIIIIIIO said:


> I am curious, how they are coming along, the trolls that is?


to show my thanks for reminding me I have not updated for a while, I give you a (not brilliant) progress picture:










I have applied the base grey and first highlight layer so most of the skin is finished.

I intend to do the plates and tentacles in purple as previously. However I am undecided about the hair on the middle troll; I am divided between purple and dirty yellow.


----------



## elmir

you mean that dirty yellow like on the warrior cloaks? That could work to tie those units together.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

elmir said:


> That could work to tie those units together.


Indeed it could.

And would probably look less wrong than purple hair.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Another unit of Trolls complete. Sadly the photograph is not great as the rain is deniying me natural light:










As before the mutations are mostly layered from Charadon Granite through Hormagaunt Purple with a Hormagaunt Purple:Rotting flesh highlight.

As discussed just above I went with Desert Yellow hair on the central Troll instead of purple; I think it works better than purple would have.


----------



## Midge913

Looking good Dave. Again the fading on the grey tones look fantastic and I agree that the yellow hair on the center guy works very well.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thank you Midge.


----------



## lunawolf

Yep dirty yellow does work. help break the dark scheme with contrast


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I like them very much. Good work Dave, as always.


----------



## apidude

How often can one say, "Great work, Dave." before it sounds redundant? 

.,...but what else can you say when faced with fantastic work?


It is a real dilemma.


I will say this, I am fixed with a desire to reach into my monitor and take out those trolls and set them down in front of me on the table so I can look at them 360 and pick them up and turn them over and really "get a feel" for the models and their characters.

.... or, I can say....


Great work, Dave. I can't wait to see the next installment.......


BTW..... I really like the yellow...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thank you all.



apidude said:


> How often can one say, "Great work, Dave." before it sounds redundant?


Hmm.... hopefully I will keep going long enough to find out.



apidude said:


> I will say this, I am fixed with a desire to reach into my monitor and take out those trolls and set them down in front of me on the table so I can look at them 360 and pick them up and turn them over and really "get a feel" for the models and their characters.


Because Stupidity makes them wander off in random directions I tried to make them look interesting from several angles. Sadly getting a good photograph is causing me enough problems without trying for a 360-view.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I intended to expand my Chosen this month so that they were large enough to work as a second Warrior unit if I wanted instead.; however, after looking at sprues for days I lacked inspiration to make them shiny without repeating myself, so I decided to build the Shaggoth that has been living under my bed for most of the year:










The only problem I encountered was the rock base: it comes in three parts which are designed to not quite join so it was a blight to get lined up so the leg meets the body properly; I anticipate Finecast, being lighter, would be easier to hold steady one handed.

I am undecided on whether to arm him with the standard Great Weapon or convert an additional Hand Weapon.:scratchhead:

Having decided to leave the Chosen for a while I was of course immediately inspired by Damien Pedley's WoC on the GW site.


----------



## troybuckle

Thats a nice looking mini man, maybe Liquid GS could help with the join?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

troybuckle said:


> ...maybe Liquid GS could help with the join?


I did consider GS. However, the pieces are not supposed to be join free; there are fissures running down through the rock so the pieces are not moulded to fit face to face. This makes them a bind to line up.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The Shaggoth proceeds: as it is metal rather than Finecast I am having difficulty supporting it to paint as it is too heavy to just BluTak onto a handle. My current solution is to leave the axehead for last so I can use it as a second point of bracing then try to paint it without lifting the model from my desk.

As the weather here has been grimdark I have not been able to get an photographs; however, I wanted to document my paint mixes so I did not forget them.

Lower Body
I decided on a murky green palette to tie in with the colour of my Nurgle troops.

1:1 Catachan Green:Chaos Black
Catachan Green
1:1 Rotting Flesh:Catachan Green

Upper Body

As Dragon Ogres become more mountain like as they age I decided to add a grey tint to the flesh.

1:1 Tallarn Flesh:Codex Grey
2:1 Tallarn Flesh:Codex Grey
3:1 Tallarn Flesh:Codex Grey
2:2:1 Tallarn Flesh: Elf Flesh:Codex Grey

Depending on the weather I might edit some photographs in tomorrow or just keep painting.

On a fluff note, there are little humanoids clinging to the Shaggoth's hair. They look similar to the forest spirits that come with the Dryad kit; does anyone know if they are and if not what they are?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

After seeing it for a while in different levels of lighting, I decided that the original highlight on the draconic body was quite harsh, so I have taken it down to 2:1 Catachan Green: Rotting Flesh. As the weather has been clear for a while and I have not had to spend the outdoor time on more important tasks I have a progress photograph:victory::











The scales are Charadon Granite with Codex Grey highlight. As the Shaggoth is two quite different areas I wanted a strong but neutral common feature.


----------



## elmir

Nice and smooth skintones there. Are you going to be combining it with mainly silver or golden metallics?


----------



## Midge913

Looking good Dave! The greens are very smooth and organic. Look forward to seeing it complete.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thank you both.



elmir said:


> Are you going to be combining it with mainly silver or golden metallics?


I wanted to represent the great age of Shaggoths, so I am currently inclined toward bronze rather than steel for the vambraces and axe. I am divided between gold and bronze on the brachete and ornaments


----------



## apidude

Dave:
Looking great! Can't wait to see this one finished......


----------



## troybuckle

looking good man!


----------



## jaysen

That guys is both beautiful and terrible at the same time. Great start.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hey Dave, that Shaggoth looks like its going to be alot of fun to paint and so far it looks like you have a great start on it, will be following!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thank you both.

Most of the Shaggoth has been great fun to paint. However the hair really taking it out of me; there are little wisps across other areas so I have spent several hours just getting it undercoated in white. I hope that once I have the basecoat on picking out some individual hairs will be quick enough.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I managed to get the hair done in a single day so I just the metallics and a the odd little creatures in his hair to finish. I even found a few minutes of sun to capture a progress shot:










The hair is Bestial Brown with a Devlan Mud Wash and 1:1 Bestial Brown: Blazing Orange highlights.

The first coat of metallics are probably dry now, so off to paint again.


----------



## elmir

Looks great man. the hair has a more vibrant feel to it compared to the duller browns of the skintone because of the highlights, so that's definatly a good differentiation there. 

Only thing I would do, is to add a bit of a wash contour around the teeth of the model. It might be the lighting, but the highlights of the earthy fleshtones seem a bit similar to the bleached bone colour of the teeth. A bit of lining there with a devlan mud or even sepia wash might help them pop out a bit more.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

elmir said:


> Looks great man. the hair has a more vibrant feel to it compared to the duller browns of the skintone because of the highlights, so that's definatly a good differentiation there.


Thank you. To balance out the similarity to my Nurgle scheme in the dragon body, I wanted to bring in similarities to my Slaanesh scheme.

I managed not to make my usual mediocrity of the hair; which, given the volume of manly flowing locks on a Shaggoth, is a relief to me.



elmir said:


> Only thing I would do, is to add a bit of a wash contour around the teeth of the model. It might be the lighting, but the highlights of the earthy fleshtones seem a bit similar to the bleached bone colour of the teeth.


You are quite correct; as I was half-convinced I would accidentally paint a big brown smudge across his cheek whilst doing the beard or widows peak I decided to leave the final pass on the face until last.

I have almost finished the metallics so I anticipate finishing this afternoon; however, as it is after dark I will probably not get a proper picture until at least tomorrow.


----------



## elmir

Dave T Hobbit said:


> You are quite correct; as I was half-convinced I would accidentally paint a big brown smudge across his cheek whilst doing the beard or widows peak I decided to leave the final pass on the face until last.
> 
> I have almost finished the metallics so I anticipate finishing this afternoon; however, as it is after dark I will probably not get a proper picture until at least tomorrow.


Fair enough. 

It's always a bit of stress to try and leave good work "undamaged" by adding more things. :grin: So I know how that feels.

Looking forward to the updated pictures then. The face is always a giant focal point... it's human nature to look at that first, so it's important to get that one just right.


----------



## Midge913

Looking really nice Dave!! I really like the purple cloth. It adds a great contrasting splash of color to the natural greens and skin tones. Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> Looking really nice Dave!! I really like the purple cloth. It adds a great contrasting splash of color to the natural greens and skin tones. Looking forward to the finished product.


Thank you.

I have just finished the studding, so I think it looks even better now.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The weather cleared enough to be able to take bearable photographs, so I can reveal the finished product:










The metal areas are undercoated in 2:1 Dwarf Bronze:Tin Bitz with pure Dwarf Bronze over the majority with an edge highlight of 2:1 Mithril Silverwarf Bronze. I thren washed everything with Devlan Mud and eased a wash of Hawk Turquoise where verdigris would form. I then dusted another highlight of 2:1 Mithril Silverwarf Bronze on extreme edges.

To represent the axe being cleaned and sharpened I started with Dwarf Bronze and took the highlight up to pure Mithril Silver.


----------



## elmir

Look great. The metallics didn't take away from the very natural colours you used on the skin and scales. This is an awesome centrepiece for a WHFB army... and in the end, it's all about the centrepieces models in those armies.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

elmir said:


> Look great. The metallics didn't take away from the very natural colours you used on the skin and scales. This is an awesome centrepiece for a WHFB army... and in the end, it's all about the centrepieces models in those armies.


Thank you very much.

As a Dragon Centaur is quite unnatural I thought a restrained scheme based on real animals would help make it look like a real creature.

I was worried that I had made a mistake choosing bronze as it was very eye-catching until the Devlan Mud wash.


----------



## Midge913

I think, like elmir, that it is a fantastic piece mate. The bronze came off very well.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> The bronze came off very well.


I hope not! If it is flaking already I will be gutted.:shok:

More seriously, thank you for the support.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

apidude said:


> Great. Now I\'m going to have to get a Shaggoth as well. Thanks, Dave......


Whilst the words of skilled painters fill me with pride, I take the greatest pleasure from making a work so powerful that it controls the minds of lesser beings!

Unfortunately, I put so much focus on the Shaggoth that I am drawing a blank for what to make next.


----------



## Alexious

Nice work on the studding, how does he sit with the pale blue eggshell almost of the Chaos Warriors compared to the Purple?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Alexious said:


> Nice work on the studding....


Thank you.



Alexious said:


> ...how does he sit with the pale blue eggshell almost of the Chaos Warriors compared to the Purple?


I am slightly confused; my Warriors are dark green and have with untanned skin or yellow cloaks. Unless it is a product of some of my dodgier photographs, the only blue that comes to mind are the Manticore's eyes.


----------



## Alexious

Your right... and its been many months since I have read your log... I was thinking the thing you did with the skaven bell, to be it looked almost pale blue... as for the ochre look on your warriors, nicely done, if belatedly late. (I tend to forget to comment at times)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Alexious said:


> Your right... and its been many months since I have read your log... I was thinking the thing you did with the skaven bell, to be it looked almost pale blue... as for the ochre look on your warriors, nicely done, if belatedly late. (I tend to forget to comment at times)


No problem. I regularly find logs that I had missed for months.

The bell actually looks similar to the bracers in real life; the difference in the photographs is probably due to me having tweaked the white-balance in both.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Whilst pondering on how to finish the challenge I managed to find a random pick-up game. Whilst it was great fun, it has reopened the question of whether to continue to focus on my Warriors next year or try to "midge" my very old and dusty Dark Elf army into playability.

Also, having now read the siege rules from Blood in the Badlands as well as Tamurkhan, part of me is suggesting that what I need is a Chaos Dwarf contingent to add artillery to my Warriors for siege games, and some Rot Knights....


----------



## elmir

It's hard to answer that with any advice without knowing your local game-scene. 

Is the norm set on smaller or bigger battles? Is there a lot of SoM going on to expand with extra monsters? Will you be playing a series of smaller games for the campaign? ...

There is no point in expanding your chaos force if your regular opponents don't have the modelcount to keep up... likewise, there is no point in making a smaller DE contingent playable if nobody will play sub 3000 point games


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

elmir said:


> Is the norm set on smaller or bigger battles? Is there a lot of SoM going on to expand with extra monsters? Will you be playing a series of smaller games for the campaign? ...
> 
> There is no point in expanding your chaos force if your regular opponents don't have the modelcount to keep up... likewise, there is no point in making a smaller DE contingent playable if nobody will play sub 3000 point games


As two players in the Tale of Several Gamers have - as far as I know - not played any of their 500 point games from August, and two others have a new baby I am working on the basis that it will not be progressing. So the majority of my games will be against Vanir unless I find another regular group.

I bought Badlands for the underground and siege rules rather than to play the campaign and - whilst I would like to give it a try - do not think it would currently fair any better than the Tale of Gamers.

So - apart from the possibility of a one-off special game just to try the rules - my games are likely to be 1500-2500 points from the BRB rather than Storm of Magic. I can put together a 3000 point Warrior army although it might not be optimal.

Thinking that way helps rule out the Chaos Dwarfs as I do not need a siege component, and can probably make do with a Monstrous Infantry breaching party if I am challenged on short notice.


----------



## Midge913

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Whilst pondering on how to finish the challenge I managed to find a random pick-up game. Whilst it was great fun, it has reopened the question of whether to continue to focus on my Warriors next year or try to "midge" my very old and dusty Dark Elf army into playability.
> 
> Also, having now read the siege rules from Blood in the Badlands as well as Tamurkhan, part of me is suggesting that what I need is a Chaos Dwarf contingent to add artillery to my Warriors for siege games, and some Rot Knights....


Haha!!!! I have become a verb! 

Based on what you an elmir have been discussing I would tend to agree that going larger with the WoC may not give you the opportunity to play games to that points value. However, since I am more of a hobbyist than a gamer, I would say go with what you want to see in your display case. I would love to see some Chaos Dwarfs, but seeing you take on a DE army would also be enjoyable.

And not that this is pertinent to you in any way, but this would be my 5000th post!!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> Haha!!!! I have become a verb!


Indeed. I wanted a word to mean "progress several projects simultaneously without compromising quality" and as you are known for progressing several projects simultaneously it seemed close enough. :laugh:



Midge913 said:


> Based on what you an elmir have been discussing I would tend to agree that going larger with the WoC may not give you the opportunity to play games to that points value. However, since I am more of a hobbyist than a gamer, I would say go with what you want to see in your display case. I would love to see some Chaos Dwarfs, but seeing you take on a DE army would also be enjoyable.


As I only play infrequently (and casually at that) whereas I paint most days and have been trying to push myself, I am probably a hobbyist too.

I do not start to have any issues with sensible Core choices until 2500, so I could paint special models at a slower rate than this year to give me some gaming options. If I am not trying to paint a unit form a single army every month then I can swap around between armies too.



Midge913 said:


> And not that this is pertinent to you in any way, but this would be my 5000th post!!!


That could be the most intelligent thing you have ever said.

It almost certainly isn't but is could be, if you wanted.


----------



## apidude

Midge913 said:


> And not that this is pertinent to you in any way, but this would be my 5000th post!!!


Congratulations...... there ought to be some kind of award for that....hmmmmm......

The Crest of the Flying Digits is hereby awarded for due diligence in continuing and enhancing the interplay of ideas, thoughts and random opinions.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Although I am still uncertain about where to focus next year I am proceeding with my last entry for the Army Challenge; those who were paying attention to the entry thread with already know this is a unit of Warhounds.

As this army is both collected and played I have a reason from each column:

My current collection is slanted toward advancing and chopping up the enemy I decided that I needed more options to redirect and harry gun-lines.

I have had the Warhounds since I started the project with a Battalion box so I will be be a good milestone to have finally built and painted the Battalion.

I have decided to build them as two groups of five.

One with horns:










One without horns:










As there are two circular holes for the horns, I have attempted to sculpt hair-plugs for them:










Now they are assembled I feel they look as good as they promised on the sprue; i am especially glad that the lack of horns does not make them look too narrow. However, I am still working on tidying up the seam along the spine left by the two halves not fitting properly on any of the variations.


----------



## Midge913

Looking good Dave! The sculpted fur is looking nice and the idea for unit differentiation is a good one. Looking forward to seeing them painted up.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> Looking good Dave! The sculpted fur is looking nice and the idea for unit differentiation is a good one. Looking forward to seeing them painted up.


Thank you.

Using only five sets of horn also allowed me to avoid the one set I did not like, and reduced the number of comical ears I needed to trim off.

I am still considering aspects of the paint-scheme; hopefully by the time I have finished fixing the gaps I will know what I am doing.


----------



## Alexious

My advice,

You have put an incredible ammount of hours into this Chaos force. Why stop? It obviously gives you pleasure to continue it, and the mark of a general in Warhammer as you age... is not rushing out and buying the next big thing always... but expanding a truly epic army that encompasses all aspects of a chosen theme. In my case it is Sylvania pre Vampire Wars... but that includes the pirates of the Corpse Run, the Huntsmen of the Hunger Wood and the mad Flagellants of the Red Abbey... why cannot you do the same with your Chaos force over time? I am sure you have had many ideas about a combined arms army based off Warriors even if they do reach the 3k area?

Lexi.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Alexious said:


> You have put an incredible ammount of hours into this Chaos force. Why stop?


It brings me joy that you feel so strongly my project should continue.:so_happy:

I am not thinking of stopping my Warriors completely; however, as I have been building solely Warriors for about two years I am considering whether to either:

(i) focus solely on one of the other armies that I own but have not touched for years for a while, or;

(ii) focus on one of the other armies that I own with a Warrior unit every few months.

I am still uncertain about whether my thoughts of change are guilt about having a box of unbuilt models or the beginning of idea burnout. As I will be taking a short break from the hobby at the end of the month for festivities I anticipate having a feeling of where to go by January.


----------



## Midge913

I think there are merits to both approaches. Doing multiple units from different armies helps with the hobby burnout, mostly why I take this approach in my own hobbying, but focusing on a single army has its own set of rewards. I think that if you are facing burnout on the warriors, set them aside for awhile and work on something else, picking up a few projects for the WoC from time to time to keep the interest in them strong. If you aren't feeling burnt out, continue in the vein that you are already in.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I finished my Warhounds yesterday, and the weather has cleared enough that I could get a few bearable shots. Due to the nature of the sculpts the unit looks quite boring from the front:










As the majority of each hound is hidden by the others I did not want to spend hours carefully layering muscles, so I decided on a simple hue, wash, hue for mots of the bodies: the pelts are Charadon Granite washed with Badab Black then re-highlighted with Charadon Granite and the manes are the same using Codex Grey.










The maws and wounds are Red Gore with a Devlan Mud wash, ans the eyes are Enchanted Blue like the Manticore.










As with the Trolls the mutations have details picked out in Hormagaunt Purple.

Completing the unit puts me on 12 for 12 in the 2011 Army Challenge.:victory: Overall, this year I painted:

Nurgle Sorcerer on Barded Horse
Nurgle Hero on Foot
Lord on Manticore with additional rider
Nurgle Sorcerer on Foot

12 Marauders: Great Weapons
4 Marauders: Hand Weapon & Shield
3 Nurgle Warriors with Halberds
10 Chaos Hounds

10 Nurgle Chosen with Halberds
6 Trolls

Dragon Ogre Shaggoth
Warshrine
Hellcannon

So, compared to last year, the Challenge has definitely increased my completion rate. *Many thanks to everyone who followed along with me.*

As next year's challenge does not start for a while, I think I will take the opportunity to implement my idea for a Chaos Giant based on a Cygor while I do not have to worry about getting it built and painted in a month.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

January was unexpectedly full and the start of February seems to have even more things so I have never managed to sit down to the extended trim and putty session my Giant idea needs.

So, to prevent my momentum going completely, I decided to put some paint on a Khorne Hero:










To emphasise the trophy-taking nature of Khorne I not only kept the spikes but added a skull to the left shoulder-spike by lopping off the point and replacing it with a trophy spike form the Warriors sprue.

The purple is layered up from 2:1 Liche Purple:Hormagaunt Purple through 1:1 with a highlight of pure Hormagaunt Purple.

The red armour is 1:1 Scab Red:Chaos Black with pure Scab red over all but the recesses. I have then layered 1:1 Scab Red:Red Gore and pure Red Gore along the edges of panels. Finally I picked out the sharp edges and rivets with 1:1 Red Gore: Blood Red.

The metal is currently in progress: I am aiming for a brassier look.


----------



## Midge913

Looking sharp Dave!!! That guy is one of my favorite WoC sculpts and you are definitely doing him justice.


----------



## Smartah

So I just went through all 32 pages and I am truly impressed. If you're thinking about putting your WoC down completely, please don't! I like option 2 much better! Please don't shelve the Warriors, honestly you're making me consider chaos for my second army choice. Shaggoth and the Manticore are by far my favorites. The color scheme and how you painted them are incredibly smooth. 

Keep going or you'll make a girl cry. No one likes to make girls cry. >.> I'm getting all misty already


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> Looking sharp Dave!!! That guy is one of my favorite WoC sculpts and you are definitely doing him justice.


Thank you.

Apart from my initial (baseless) fear of accidentally chopping him to pieces whilst cleaning him, the Finecast has been a joy to assemble and paint.

My only niggle is that the left arm does not fit closely enough that I could avoid green-stuffing the join so I had to glue it on and fiddle around on the inside with a fine brush to paint it. 



Smartah said:


> So I just went through all 32 pages and I am truly impressed.... you're making me consider chaos for my second army choice. Shaggoth and the Manticore are by far my favorites. The color scheme and how you painted them are incredibly smooth.


Thank you muchly.



Smartah said:


> If you're thinking about putting your WoC down completely, please don't! I like option 2 much better! Please don't shelve the Warriors....
> 
> Keep going or you'll make a girl cry. No one likes to make girls cry. >.> I'm getting all misty already


Don't Panic!

After my (longer than intended) break from the project I am feeling energised and have plenty of ideas to try.

Of course, depending on which areas I end up Moderating, I might not sustain the one unit a month minimum of last year; however I will be trying to keep it going.


----------



## CLT40k

Hounds are looking nice... also good conversion work on the chaos lord guy... I can't tell where you did the skull spike transplant


----------



## Smartah

Oh phew! No tears! Can't wait to see more


----------



## Kreuger

I'm likewise glad to hear you won't abandon your sweet, mutated children to the chaos wastes. 

The hounds are looking good. I can't tell if its the photos smoothing things out or not, but they look remarkably tidy for chaos pooches.

I think the horns/no-horns is a good way to differentiate them as well. 

Thew Khornate champion is also coming along nicely. Though I think the shade of purple on the cape might be a little out of place. I think it is too close in value to the red of the armor. Ideally it should offer some additional contrast, but a khornate hero in a periwinkle cloak might be a tad hard to take seriously. Consequently, I think it might work better if it were a bit darker, or perhaps had deeper shadows in the recesses.

Cheers, keep up the good work!
Kreuger


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I have finished the brass areas an attached the arm and head, so my Khorne champion is almost complete. The photographs are not superb, but hopefully give an idea:










I did not like the Khornate bas-relief on his forehead so I trimmed the head down to look like just a skull.

The eyes are Scorpion Green over Snot Green.










I am quite fond of the two-metal appearance of the shield.

However, I am still pondering what colour to do the tassel.










Still having a slight aversion to spikiness, I removed the picks from the back of the axe. I have also trimmed the elbow slightly to mount the axe forward instead of turned back.


----------



## Midge913

Looking good Dave! I really do like the way the Khorne symbol came out on the shield.


----------



## Kreuger

Seconding the Midge's opinion on the shield.

I think the model looks a little bottom heavy structure and detail wise without the headdress. 

And while I share the suspicion of 'just make it spikey' (though I'm partially guilty of it on my vindicator) I think the back of the axe head is one of the few places spikes make perfect sense.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

As my Trolls spend much of their time mushroom picking I thought I should add a Mounted BSB to help herd them in roughly the correct direction:










Even better this also fits both the Army Challenge and the Monthly Painting Challenge, so will hopefully help me return to the speed I established last year.


----------



## Medic Marine

Firstly the Khorne Champion looks mint. Love the eyes, the first picture with a dark body and the eyes really pop its actually creepy to look at.
Look forward to the BSB, hope he keeps the trolls in line!


----------



## DeathKlokk

All of this looks really great Dave. Not sure how I missed it but I've been through it all this morning!

It'd be really great if you got a better lighting setup though. Perhaps a few lights with Reveal bulbs in three places:

Directly above
To each side from 45 degrees

Loving the Nurgle stuff. It looks very similar to some Knights I have half finished on my "to-do" shelf (which groans from the weight of models on it!).


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Medic Marine said:


> Love the eyes, the first picture with a dark body and the eyes really pop its actually creepy to look at.!


Glad you like it: I was trying to capture the idea that to a Khornate Champion having all the flesh is stripped from your head while you are alive is a blessing.



DeathKlokk said:


> All of this looks really great Dave. Not sure how I missed it but I've been through it all this morning!


Thank you.



DeathKlokk said:


> It'd be really great if you got a better lighting setup though.


I keep considering more lights; however they would come out of the same limited budget as the hobby so actually painting more models has won out over taking photographs every time.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

I am glad this plog is still going, your army is truly incredible, and if two people didn't already play Chaos Warriors at my gaming club I would collect them simply because of this amazing plog. I hope to see more, even if it is only small amounts - keep up the good work.

+rep


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Chris Guard of Mardat said:


> ...if two people didn't already play Chaos Warriors at my gaming club I would collect them simply because of this amazing plog.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hey Dave,

That Khorne champion looks wonderful mate and if you havent already decided on a color for the tassel, maybe a dark blue with lighter blue highlights. Looking forward to seeing him finished.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I have nearly finished the March entry for the painting challenges. The paint mixes are the same as the armour on the foot Nurgle Lord and the metal on the Khorne Champion:


























He is mostly build from the Chaos Knight sprues with the head and shield from the Manticore Lord and banner pole form a Chaos Warrior. I am quite pleased with how the third arm worked, although I forgot to measure the pauldron first so will have to do some tweaking to get it to fit.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Looking good Dave. I didn't even notice the third arm until you mentioned it. The paint scheme looks good, very crisp and even colors while maintaining your theme. Can't wait to see the finsihed product.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

KjellThorngaard said:


> The paint scheme looks good, very crisp and even colors while maintaining your theme.


Thank you.



KjellThorngaard said:


> I didn't even notice the third arm until you mentioned it.


I wanted to keep the theme of all of my standard bearers being armed; however the shield is fancy enough that adding a banner made it look muddled so I was suddenly struck with the crazy idea of a third arm.


----------



## cirs85

dave can we get a closer shot of the double arms, its looking really awesome, want to see how you tied them together.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

cirs85 said:


> dave can we get a closer shot of the double arms, its looking really awesome, want to see how you tied them together.


An aerial shot:










The inner arm has been pared back until the pauldron rest was flat on top. I also widened the front and back of the armholes soboth arms fitted into the body.

I have finished the banner now and tidied up a few slack patches, so I think he is ready to forlornly follow my Trolls as they wander off into the distance:


----------



## cirs85

I dig it, very good concept, and good execution!


----------



## Saulot

I agree with cirs85, concept and execution is great!


----------



## Midge913

I think he turned out great! The painting is wonderful as ever and the concept of the third army to carry the banner is both inspired and well executed.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thank you all.


----------



## elmir

Looks good man. Great colourscheme and a very good rendition of the banner. 

It's hard to give any more feedback, because the details are a bit washed out in this picture because of the slight overexposure...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

elmir said:


> Looks good man. Great colourscheme and a very good rendition of the banner.
> 
> It's hard to give any more feedback, because the details are a bit washed out in this picture because of the slight overexposure...


My camera has no user-adjustable features, so is a pain under artificial light; it is why I usually aim for sunlight.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

For various reasons my modelling and painting has been slow this month; however I have a little progress to share.

Having built plenty of Nurglite heavy armour, I decided to add some Slaaneshi. To represent the vanity of Slaaneshi cultists, and make them more distinct form Nurgle I have been filling in the tatters on the cloaks:










My error on the first five was glueing the two halves together so I could GS the gaps in the shoulder pelts at the same time. There are several areas that are difficult to reach but quite visible, so smoothing out the GS was not quick.


----------



## JB Mallus

Just followed your link to this Epic Tale of Painting! Great job; cigars all around! :smoke:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

JB Mallus said:


> Just followed your link to this Epic Tale of Painting! Great job; cigars all around! :smoke:


Thank you.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Well I managed to finish painting my Slaaneshi Warriors unit; however as my camera appears to have died :angry:I only have a photograph that looks as if they are in fog, so there does not seem much point in posting it. If I can return my camera to function I will get better pictures over the weekend; otherwise it will wait until I can obtain another camera.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Well I have a new camera, which - even without tweaking settings - produces a reasonable shot. So I can now provide photographs of my Slaaneshi Warriors. As I was painting them quickly to enter in the Army Challenge, I decided to add to the challenge by using a mostly white scheme.










The armour is base-coated with Astronomican Grey with a coat of Dheneb Stone over the panels, then layers of Skull White. The metal areas are Tin Bitz layered up to Dwarf Bronze.










I wanted a deep rich purple for the cloaks so layered up from Chaos Black to Liche Purple.


----------



## elmir

Oh these look great. The whites are very clean and crisp. The blacklining on the helmets instantly adds a very nice feel to the unit.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

elmir said:


> Oh these look great. The whites are very clean and crisp. The blacklining on the helmets instantly adds a very nice feel to the unit.


Thank you.

I was quite pleased with how well they came out as it was my first attempt at large areas of white.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I realised I had forgotten to add my latest project: a Giant based on the Ghorgon/Cygor kit.

I am going for a less bestial appearance so I began by removing the fur from the legs to give me a flatter base from which to work:


















With my experience of stripping trolls this went quickly (or I am just getting used to it). The only tricky areas was preserving the thongs tied around its legs.

The next step is a tattered pair of trousers:


















I am quite happy with the way the hems are coming out.

Based on an hour spent with a string tied around by leg, trousers bulge very slightly on either side of the string with a single crease near where the string is tied.










I am partially happy with how the crease is forming; however I am having less success around the skulls and rocks.

Once I have both legs filled out I have the joy of making a Giant crotch.


----------



## Midge913

Very nice idea using a Ghorgon for a base. The trousers are coming along nicely, making me really look forward to seeing the end product.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Thank you.

The biggest annoyance are the almost right angular areas at the top of the legs. The vanilla build does not cover them up so I am unsure why they designed the legs the way they did. hopefully by the time I have added a few layers of GS it will be hidden by baggy trousers.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

And the Giant has a new pair of trousers. All he needs now is guidance on how to do them up:










The photograph makes them look quite rough patchy; however there is a stark difference in colour between liquid GS and GS putty so it should be smooth once painted.

I am quite pleased with the belt: the original kit has a loincloth which attaches just in front of the hip so I needed to extend the belt forward.


----------



## Midge913

Definitely looking good Dave! What is your plan for the head?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> What is your plan for the head?


I am planning to reshape the cow head so it is closer to the plane of the body and seems slightly more human.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I have completed the re-angling of the jaw:










So all he needs now is detailing around the jaw, a more human nose, and an entire back of the head.


----------



## Kreuger

Looks good Dave. I like how this guy is coming together.

For a more human or perhaps simian look, make sure you build up the line of the jaw from the bottom of the face to muscle bunch at the corners of the face. The line of the bone and muscle will really sell it.

Cheers!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Kreuger said:


> Looks good Dave. I like how this guy is coming together.
> 
> For a more human or perhaps simian look, make sure you build up the line of the jaw from the bottom of the face to muscle bunch at the corners of the face. The line of the bone and muscle will really sell it.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I just realised that I failed to post the completed head conversion at the end of July:


----------



## BlackGuard

I do not mean to commit the heresy of Threadomancy. But I discovered this project log by accident, clicking on a signature link, then another ... then another ... and here I am.

Great work so far Dave! I've actually just taken the leap myself to build my own army. Bought an Exalted Hero, Dark Elf Dreadlord, and one of 'em Vampire Countesses. 

Keep up the great work dude.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

BlackGuard said:


> Keep up the great work dude.


Thank you.


----------

